# Gruppo di sostegno disintossicazione post festività natalose



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Gruppo di sostegno disintossicazione post festività natalose*

..come da titolo.

io da oggi ho salutato con estremo dispiacere latticini, cioccolato, pomodoro e melanzane... e alcool. soprattutto.

chi ha bisogno di sostegno, sfogo o semplicemente vuole piangere al ricordo del cibo "proibito" qua può trovare conforto..


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2016)

io ho fame.    vado a prendermi della focaccia.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..come da titolo.
> 
> io da oggi ho salutato con estremo dispiacere latticini, cioccolato, pomodoro e melanzane... e alcool. soprattutto.
> 
> chi ha bisogno di sostegno, sfogo o semplicemente vuole piangere al ricordo del cibo "proibito" qua può trovare conforto..


Ti sostengo io, oggi a pranzo zuppa di cereali e miglio e stasera passato di zucca, patate e cipolle


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sostengo io, oggi a pranzo zuppa di cereali e miglio e stasera passato di zucca, patate e cipolle



buono il passato zucca, patate e cipolle....  io  lo faccio normale, con tutte le verdure....faccio il minestrone e poi lo frullo, per capirci..

pure tu ti stai disintossicando?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2016)

Io ho perso 2 kg
Non  mi peso praticamente mai. Sono dello stesso peso da anni. Oggi metto una gonna e mi va larga. Allora mi peso: - 2 kg
Vero che durante le feste ho mangiato come sempre 
me ne restano 15 per arrivare al peso forma:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Più probabile che riprendo quei 2


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> buono il passato zucca, patate e cipolle....  io  lo faccio normale, con tutte le verdure....faccio il minestrone e poi lo frullo, per capirci..
> 
> pure tu ti stai disintossicando?


Eh si anche perché in questo periodo di feste tra inviti, pranzi e cene ho mangiato cibi che ormai mangio quasi mai, ed ho scoperto che abituata al bio e a ciò che è integrale mi riesce difficile digerire poi cibi troppo carichi o raffinati 
Quindi disontissicazione


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si anche perché in questo periodo di feste tra inviti, pranzi e cene ho mangiato cibi che ormai mangio quasi mai, ed ho scoperto che abituata al bio e a ciò che è integrale mi riesce difficile digerire poi cibi troppo carichi o raffinati
> Quindi disontissicazione



esatto, idem. oltre alle feste consuete, ho avuto 4 compleanni. non ho fatto altro che ingerire cose che mi fanno male  carboidrati complessi, formaggi e alcool..pomodoro (tutta roba al sugo)...

ora vado di tisane al finocchio, pollo, carne, verdure e passati.... comunque l'alcool è un macello. davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto, idem. oltre alle feste consuete, ho avuto 4 compleanni. non ho fatto altro che ingerire cose che mi fanno male  carboidrati complessi, formaggi e alcool..pomodoro (tutta roba al sugo)...
> 
> ora vado di tisane al finocchio, pollo, carne, verdure e passati.... comunque l'alcool è un macello. davvero.


La tisana al finocchio anche per me è un toccasana, ora ho acquistato una miscela di finocchio, menta, te verde, liquirizia, tarassaco, ortica e aloe vera. La provo poi ti dico


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tisana al finocchio anche per me è un toccasana, ora ho acquistato una miscela di finocchio, menta, te verde, liquirizia, tarassaco, ortica e aloe vera. La provo poi ti dico


erboristeria o già confezionata? ok fammi sapere :up: io sto in fissa con le tisane, me le preparo tutti i giorni


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho perso 2 kg
> Non  mi peso praticamente mai. Sono dello stesso peso da anni. Oggi metto una gonna e mi va larga. Allora mi peso: - 2 kg
> Vero che durante le feste ho mangiato come sempre
> me ne restano 15 per arrivare al peso forma:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Più probabile che riprendo quei 2


Se mangi spesso e poco per volta si tende a dimagrire perché il metabolismo si mette in moto e brucia più di quello che assumi


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> erboristeria o già confezionata? ok fammi sapere :up: io sto in fissa con le tisane, me le preparo tutti i giorni


Comperata in erboristeria ma confezionata in bustine, ti faccio sapere poi in mp nome e produttore


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comperata in erboristeria ma confezionata in bustine, ti faccio sapere poi in mp nome e produttore


gracias


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho perso 2 kg
> Non  mi peso praticamente mai. Sono dello stesso peso da anni. Oggi metto una gonna e mi va larga. Allora mi peso: - 2 kg
> Vero che durante le feste ho mangiato come sempre
> me ne restano 15 per arrivare al peso forma:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Più probabile che riprendo quei 2


Anche io in questo periodo ho perso peso anziché aumentare [emoji28] 
Va beh nemmeno le considero feste quest'anno, per fortuna son passate.
A proposito, buon anno a chi ancora non avevo salutato dopo l'uno [emoji481]


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto, idem. oltre alle feste consuete, ho avuto 4 compleanni. non ho fatto altro che ingerire cose che mi fanno male  carboidrati complessi, formaggi e alcool..pomodoro (tutta roba al sugo)...
> 
> ora vado di tisane al finocchio, pollo, carne, verdure e passati....* comunque l'alcool è un macello. davvero*.


ciao my love  confermo, l'alcool nelle feste è peggio dei dolci! Il bello poi è che me ne hanno regalato una quantità, tra rum e whisky vari... bella fama che ho :rotfl:
Per la dieta post natalizia, io mi butto sempre sulla frutta... ottimo l'avocado, che ben innaffiato di lime sostituisce un pasto intero ed è delizioso


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao my love  confermo, l'alcool nelle feste è peggio dei dolci! Il bello poi è che me ne hanno regalato una quantità, tra rum e whisky vari... bella fama che ho :rotfl:
> Per la dieta post natalizia, io mi butto sempre sulla frutta... ottimo l'avocado, che ben innaffiato di lime sostituisce un pasto intero ed è delizioso



lasciamo perdere...io sono più fornita di un bar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi ho bevuto prosecco in quantità industriali...

uhm, avocado e lime eh? altro buon consiglio, grazie marito :carneval:


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Anche io in questo periodo ho perso peso anziché aumentare [emoji28]
> Va beh nemmeno le considero feste quest'anno, per fortuna son passate.
> A proposito, buon anno a chi ancora non avevo salutato dopo l'uno [emoji481]



capisco molto bene  l'anno scorso andai sotto peso durante le feste... ho bevuto solo. e fumato tanto. 

spero che per te le prossime feste siano come per me quelle appena passate


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere...io sono più fornita di un bar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi ho bevuto prosecco in quantità industriali...
> 
> uhm, avocado e lime eh? altro buon consiglio, grazie marito :carneval:


il prosecco nemmeno lo conto :carneval: da oggi stop totale agli alcolici, devo disintossicarmi... faccio come Renton in Trainspotting  
Si lo tagli a pezzi, ci metti qualche pinolo, un pizzico di sale e molto lime... un pasto unico delizioso!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Anche io in questo periodo ho perso peso anziché aumentare [emoji28]
> Va beh nemmeno le considero feste quest'anno, per fortuna son passate.
> A proposito, buon anno a chi ancora non avevo salutato dopo l'uno [emoji481]


Buon anno anche a te :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao my love  confermo, l'alcool nelle feste è peggio dei dolci! Il bello poi è che me ne hanno regalato una quantità, tra rum e whisky vari... bella fama che ho :rotfl:
> Per la dieta post natalizia, io mi butto sempre sulla frutta... ottimo l'avocado, che ben innaffiato di lime sostituisce un pasto intero ed è delizioso


Avocado e lime ? Me lo segno!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capisco molto bene  l'anno scorso andai sotto peso durante le feste... ho bevuto solo. e fumato tanto.
> 
> spero che per te le prossime feste siano come per me quelle appena passate


Grazie [emoji4] 
Sono abbastanza sicuro che sia un semplice periodo, questo sarà un anno di cambiamenti, ho già qualche progetto a tal proposito...


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avocado e lime ? Me lo segno!!!!!! :up:


molto lime, mi raccomando... :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> molto lime, mi raccomando... :up:


Ok


----------



## Alessandra (7 Gennaio 2016)

Io ho iniziato prima la disintossicazione perché qui la befana è un giorno come un altro. 
Mi sto ammazzando di sport. Tutti I giorni.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato prima la disintossicazione perché qui la befana è un giorno come un altro.
> Mi sto ammazzando di sport. Tutti I giorni.


Col greco? [emoji57]


----------



## Alessandra (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Col greco? [emoji57]


Ho messo su due kg e voglio tornare in forma prima di vederlo  (domenica )!

Mi ha chiesto di vederci questa settimana ma gli ho detto che sono moooooolto impegnata  (si'....a far scendere I fianchi! )


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho messo su due kg e voglio tornare in forma prima di vederlo  (domenica )!
> 
> Mi ha chiesto di vederci questa settimana ma gli ho detto che sono moooooolto impegnata  (si'....a far scendere I fianchi! )


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Dai due chili non sono granché, se è un po' che non vi vedete non sottilizzerá certo su quello, non ti fare troppi problemi [emoji6]


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *Ho messo su due kg e voglio tornare in forma prima di vederlo  (domenica )!*
> 
> Mi ha chiesto di vederci questa settimana ma gli ho detto che sono moooooolto impegnata  (si'....a far scendere I fianchi! )


due chili li perdi subito... buona domenica


----------



## Alessandra (7 Gennaio 2016)

Si, ma è una cosa mia. ...mi danno fastidio addosso e mi faccio paranoie


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Per mia grande fortuna non ho fatto grandi abbuffate, solo un paio...
Quindi non ho avuto grossi contraccolpi...
Però qualche dolce di troppo l'ho mangiato, rientriamo nei ranghi!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Dai due chili non sono granché, se è un po' che non vi vedete non sottilizzerá certo su quello, non ti fare troppi problemi [emoji6]


Quoto :up:


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2016)

ragazzi/e, la mia signora  non mi ha abbindolato con dolcetti , biscottini e vari pranzi durante queste feste, questo anno sono rimasto dello stesso peso  95 kg ,che non è poco, invece  l'altro anno  avevo superato i cento e o faticato non poco per buttarli giù , sapeste quanti km , si avete capito bene ,ho fatto in piscina, quattro volte la settimana per un ora ma devo dire che a me il nuoto mi rilassa


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si, ma è una cosa mia. ...mi danno fastidio addosso e mi faccio paranoie


ti capisco benissimo :up: idem... io ne ho presi 3 nell'ultimo anno (causa di forza maggiore) che non vanno via, ora sono gonfia pure post feste e mi sento a disagio io da sola... 

amici e omo mi dicono che sto meglio adesso ma è proprio una cosa mia


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mia grande fortuna non ho fatto grandi abbuffate, solo un paio...
> Quindi non ho avuto grossi contraccolpi...
> Però qualche dolce di troppo l'ho mangiato, rientriamo nei ranghi!


io ho perso il conto delle grandi abbuffate  so solo che sto sempre coi crampi fissi ormai :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2016)

io almeno 3 kg li ho presi. Da oggi 50 gr di pasta la sera, o un po' di carne e verdura. A pranzo, panini light o salto del tutto. Oggi, kebab senza salse, patatine etc..solo carne, pomodoro, insalata 
Colazione, niente come al solito
conto di sbrigarmela in due settimane, anche se domenica c'e' il compleanno di mio padre...


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io almeno 3 kg li ho presi. Da oggi 50 gr di pasta la sera, o un po' di carne e verdura. A pranzo, panini light o salto del tutto. Oggi, kebab senza salse, patatine etc..solo carne, pomodoro, insalata
> Colazione, niente come al solito
> conto di sbrigarmela in due settimane, anche se domenica c'e' il compleanno di mio padre...


Io sono dimagrita a suon di kebab...
Però con lo yogurth!


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io almeno 3 kg li ho presi. Da oggi 50 gr di pasta la sera, o un po' di carne e verdura. A pranzo, panini light o salto del tutto. Oggi, kebab senza salse, patatine etc..solo carne, pomodoro, insalata
> Colazione, niente come al solito
> conto di sbrigarmela in due settimane, anche se domenica c'e' il compleanno di mio padre...


ex maritoooo non devi saltare i pasti!!! fa malissimo  già sta storia che non fai colazione, vabbeh.... mo pure il pranzo???

guarda che ti controllo :incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io almeno 3 kg li ho presi. Da oggi 50 gr di pasta la sera, o un po' di carne e verdura. A pranzo, panini light* o salto del tutto*. Oggi, kebab senza salse, patatine etc..solo carne, pomodoro, insalata
> Colazione, niente come al solito
> conto di sbrigarmela in due settimane, anche se domenica c'e' il compleanno di mio padre...


non saltare nulla... mangia spesso e poco, e scenderai senza accorgertene


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si, ma è una cosa mia. ...mi danno fastidio addosso e mi faccio paranoie


se sai che sono una paranoia tua, allora non serve ammazzarti di palestra, chè ti viene solo che più fame.

1-2 kg sono dall'esterno quasi impercettibili, a meno che tu pesi 30 kg.   cosa di cui dubito.

se poi il Greco è Greco, non ti vuol contare le costole.      anzi ti aiuterà a riconoscere la distorsione e a riderci sopra.


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ex maritoooo non devi saltare i pasti!!! fa malissimo  già sta storia che non fai colazione, vabbeh.... mo pure il pranzo???
> 
> guarda che ti controllo :incazzato:


impossibile mangiare spesso, per me. Io ingrasso per quantita' di roba, non per cosa. I dolci non li amo, al max una merendina se mi viene fame a mezza mattina, quindi da oggi spariscono (in uqeste feste tutti i giorni mangiavo qualcosa); devo evitare di smangiucchiare formaggi o salumi in attesa che arrivi la moglie la sera e diminuire la quantita ' di pasta. 
da oggi il programma e':
colazione niente (ormai sono 30 anni...)
meta' mattina, se mi viene fame, una merendina
pranzo: panino bresaola e verdure; se capita, anche niente
pomeriggio: niente
cena: pasta (50 gr) con verdure, contorno di verdure, frutta; oppure carne al posto della pasta. Spariscono formaggi e salumi.
Per dimagrire devo sentire lo stomaco che protesta, senno' non ce la faccio. Ma mi servono un paio di settimane e poi mi mantengo


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> impossibile mangiare spesso, per me. Io ingrasso per quantita' di roba, non per cosa. I dolci non li amo, al max una merendina se mi viene fame a mezza mattina, quindi da oggi spariscono (in uqeste feste tutti i giorni mangiavo qualcosa); devo evitare di smangiucchiare formaggi o salumi in attesa che arrivi la moglie la sera e diminuire la quantita ' di pasta.
> da oggi il programma e':
> colazione niente (ormai sono 30 anni...)
> meta' mattina, se mi viene fame, una merendina
> ...


scusa ma come fai ad arrivare a cena se colazione, pranzo e pomeriggio niente?


----------



## Alessandra (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo :up: idem... io ne ho presi 3 nell'ultimo anno (causa di forza maggiore) che non vanno via, ora sono gonfia pure post feste e mi sento a disagio io da sola...
> 
> amici e omo mi dicono che sto meglio adesso ma è proprio una cosa mia


:up:
Esatto!


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> Esatto!


eh.. capisco molto bene.  gli altri possono dire ciò che vogliono, che non si vedono, che non fa nulla etc ma lo sai tu, ti senti tu, da fastidio a te e provi un disagio tuo..


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa ma come fai ad arrivare a cena se colazione, pranzo e pomeriggio niente?


ma soprattutto il metabolismo rallenta, e a non mangiare si dimagrisce meno che mangiando qualcosa.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh.. capisco molto bene.  gli altri possono dire ciò che vogliono, che non si vedono, che non fa nulla etc ma lo sai tu, ti senti tu, da fastidio a te e provi un disagio tuo..


Esatto! E siccome il greco è un gran figo. ...voglio sentirmi al top...non gonfia!


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma soprattutto il metabolismo rallenta, e a non mangiare si dimagrisce meno che mangiando qualcosa.


Concordissimo!!!!


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa ma come fai ad arrivare a cena se colazione, pranzo e pomeriggio niente?


basta essere belli incazzati e ci arrivi senza problemi 
comunque, in genere qualcosa a pranzo mangio


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> basta essere belli incazzati e ci arrivi senza problemi
> comunque, in genere qualcosa a pranzo mangio



anche a te si chiude lo stomaco quando sei incazzato eh? pure a me 

infatti quando stavo col mio ex ero al top :rotfl: adesso sono tranquilla, quindi mangio di più..

sto sdrammatizzando ovviamente, molto meglio essere più tranquilli che essere al top ma perchè logorata dai nervi..


----------



## Alessandra (7 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa mangiate a colazione?


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cosa mangiate a colazione?


quando mi alleno, colazione salata: pane integrale o di segale (2 fette) con prosciutto crudo, oppure con un uovo sbattuto...

quando non mi alleno, dolce: sempre stesso pane con marmellata.

bevo tisane, o spremuta d'arancia e caffè senza zucchero..

poi ci sono le volte che non sento la sveglia....:rotfl:quando vado di corsa succo di frutta e tre biscotti :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cosa mangiate a colazione?


Caffè amaro e frutta.

Poi mi concedo una colazione al bar una volta o due a settimana...che significa briosche con crema e caffè o cappuccino.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh.. capisco molto bene.  gli altri possono dire ciò che vogliono, che non si vedono, che non fa nulla etc ma lo sai tu, ti senti tu, da fastidio a te e provi un disagio tuo..


Che devi far sparire. Il disagio intendo, visto che tu i chili che vedi in più in realtà stanno bene lì [emoji6]


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Concordissimo!!!!


che cognatina che ho


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cosa mangiate a colazione?


ultimamente gallette di farro con miele e crema di sesamo, e un caffè.


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che devi far sparire. Il disagio intendo, visto che tu i chili che vedi in più in realtà stanno bene lì [emoji6]


il "devi" in queste tematiche non esiste, lo sai bene anche tu  

parlo per me: il disagio sparisce se e quando si risolve altro...ma di certo non sparisce perchè altri ti dicono che stai bene...

e poi magari rimane l'aspetto pratico  magari i pantaloni che mi stanno troppo stretti danno fastidio..!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il "devi" in queste tematiche non esiste, lo sai bene anche tu
> 
> parlo per me: il disagio sparisce se e quando si risolve altro...ma di certo non sparisce perchè altri ti dicono che stai bene...
> 
> e poi magari rimane l'aspetto pratico  magari i pantaloni che mi stanno troppo stretti danno fastidio..!!


Il "devi" è perché ci tengo che tu capisca quanto sei lontana dalla realtà nel vederti in un certo modo, era assolutamente affettuoso [emoji6] ovviamente so bene di cosa parli, mi sono permesso di farti una punzecchiatura sperando che a breve tu riesca a lasciarti definitivamente alle spalle i suddetti problemi [emoji4]


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il "devi" in queste tematiche non esiste, lo sai bene anche tu
> 
> parlo per me: il disagio sparisce se e quando si risolve altro...ma di certo non sparisce perchè altri ti dicono che stai bene...
> 
> e poi magari rimane l'aspetto pratico  magari i pantaloni che mi stanno troppo stretti danno fastidio..!!


uhmmm


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Il "devi" è perché ci tengo che tu capisca quanto sei lontana dalla realtà nel vederti in un certo modo, era assolutamente affettuoso [emoji6] ovviamente so bene di cosa parli, mi sono permesso di farti una punzecchiatura sperando* che a breve tu riesca a lasciarti definitivamente alle spalle i suddetti problemi *[emoji4]


ti ringrazio! ma io parlavo del passato  

adesso ho problemi di intolleranze e di allergie, per questo sto attenta, non per il fisico.. :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ringrazio! ma io parlavo del passato
> 
> adesso ho problemi di intolleranze e di allergie, per questo sto attenta, non per il fisico.. :up:


Ma anche io parlavo del passato, riguardo le intolleranze fai bene a stare attenta, certo rinunciare ai formaggi deve essere dura...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma anche io parlavo del passato, riguardo le intolleranze fai bene a stare attenta, certo rinunciare ai formaggi deve essere dura...


 mi hai detto "spero a breve tu riesca a.." quindi pensavo ti riferissi al presente....

sì durissima, ne sono totalmente dipendente. camperei solo di formaggi e salumi se potessi 

purtroppo credo di essere intollerante al Nichel, quindi bel problema..domani devo fare dei controlli...


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi hai detto "spero a breve tu riesca a.." quindi pensavo ti riferissi al presente....
> 
> sì durissima, ne sono totalmente dipendente. camperei solo di formaggi e salumi se potessi
> 
> purtroppo credo di essere intollerante al Nichel, quindi bel problema..domani devo fare dei controlli...


Io i salumi ho dovuto quasi del tutto eliminarli, e ne vado matto [emoji29] mi concedo giusto un po' di 'nduja nella pizza ogni tanto...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io i salumi ho dovuto quasi del tutto eliminarli, e ne vado matto [emoji29] mi concedo giusto un po' di 'nduja nella pizza ogni tanto...


per salute o per ingrassamento? 

hai tutta la mia solidarietà.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per salute o per ingrassamento?
> 
> hai tutta la mia solidarietà.


Salute, fegato. Altro che ingrassare, tra un po' sparisco [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Merendina di metà pomeriggio :
Centrifugato di ananas, mela, arancia e zenzero! Che bontà!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Merendina di metà pomeriggio :
> Centrifugato di ananas, mela, arancia e zenzero! Che bontà!!!


Dosi ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Merendina di metà pomeriggio :
> Centrifugato di ananas, mela, arancia e zenzero! Che bontà!!!


ottimo!

(Ginga)(Ginga)(Ginga)


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dosi ?


Ehm... Non lo so!!  
Me lo sono fatto fare in un posto che fa frullati e centrifugati!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm... Non lo so!!
> Me lo sono fatto fare in un posto che fa frullati e centrifugati!!


Ah ok


----------



## oro.blu (7 Gennaio 2016)

bo io non sono ingrassata sono sempre lì...ma ho sempre almeno 10 chili da perdere...quindi da martedì....perchè per motivi clinici prima non posso ...farò parte del vostro gruppo per fine febbraio li perdo...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> bo io non sono ingrassata sono sempre lì...ma ho sempre almeno 10 chili da perdere...quindi da martedì....perchè per motivi clinici prima non posso ...farò parte del vostro gruppo per fine febbraio li perdo...


:up: saremo di sostegno!


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ho preso 3 chili in 3 settimane mangiando e bevendo come un porco e con zero palestra. E fino a domenica sono in giro, con pranzi e cene da ospite ancora da ingurgitare. Stasera ero riuscita a mantenermi leggera con frutta e verdura, ma in questo momento mi sto scofanando due tarallucci di marmellata e cioccolato con un bicchierozzo di spumante. Si è disinnescato il circolo virtuoso, ma non mi deprime . Fanculo. Da lunedi torno nella norma, mi toccava un po' di sballo alimentare, alcolico e fumereccio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque al mattino al mio bel bicchiere di acqua tiepida con limone e miele non ho mai rinunciato. Ve lo consiglio se già non lo fate.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Ho preso 3 chili in 3 settimane mangiando e bevendo come un porco *e con zero palestra. E fino a domenica sono in giro, con pranzi e cene da ospite ancora da ingurgitare. Stasera ero riuscita a mantenermi leggera con frutta e verdura, ma in questo momento mi sto scofanando due tarallucci di marmellata e cioccolato con un bicchierozzo di spumante. Si è disinnescato il circolo virtuoso, ma non mi deprime . Fanculo. Da lunedi torno nella norma, mi toccava un po' di sballo alimentare, alcolico e fumereccio.


Mi piace la tua dieta !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Comunque al mattino al mio bel bicchiere di acqua tiepida con limone e miele non ho mai rinunciato. Ve lo consiglio se già non lo fate.


Anche miele? Io solo acqua tiepida e limone.


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Comunque al mattino al mio bel bicchiere di acqua tiepida con limone e miele non ho mai rinunciato. Ve lo consiglio se già non lo fate.


Io ci ho provato, ma di prima mattina mi fa venire nausea. Strano perchè io adoro il limone...:unhappy:
In ogni caso mi sono imposta per "cura" di bere mezzo litro di acqua a digiuno, bevo quella Essenziale che è parecchio pesante, ma la mia dieta è povera di sale quindi il doc mi ha consigliato di continuare.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Non riesco con I miei buoni propositi. ...mannaggia alle state alcoliche. ...qui se non si beve e' come non stare in compagnia. ...mannaggia. ...
Ho mandato in fumo la mia lezione di crossfit con la birra di stasera. ...uffi....sto pure brilla. ...domani quando lwggero' magari inorridiro ' pure. ...
Cmq al greco non rinuncio domenica,  jeans tight o no....
Domani se mi sveglio in tempo ci provo pure io con l'acqua e limone. ..magari mi depura dalla sbronza


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non riesco con I miei buoni propositi. ...mannaggia alle state alcoliche. ...qui se non si beve e' come non stare in compagnia. ...mannaggia. ...
> Ho mandato in fumo la mia lezione di crossfit con la birra di stasera. ...uffi....sto pure brilla. ...domani quando lwggero' magari inorridiro ' pure. ...
> Cmq al greco non rinuncio domenica,  jeans tight o no....
> Domani se mi sveglio in tempo ci provo pure io con l'acqua e limone. ..magari mi depura dalla sbronza


Bene così Ale, chissene di quei pochi grammi in più [emoji6]
Vedrai che il greco ti apprezzerà lo stesso [emoji481]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bene così Ale, chissene di quei pochi grammi in più [emoji6]
> Vedrai che il greco ti apprezzerà lo stesso [emoji481]


Cmq il Kurt cobain di stasera non era mica male. ...forse è l'aalcol. ....mi ha chiesto di uscire e brilla che sono gli ho pure dato il numero.....magari domani già me ne saro pentit


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cmq il Kurt cobain di stasera non era mica male. ...forse è l'aalcol. ....mi ha chiesto di uscire e brilla che sono gli ho pure dato il numero.....magari domani già me ne saro pentit


L'alcol rende tutto più bello, di solito la bellezza che si percepisce in chi si imbrocca è direttamente proporzionale ai boccali ingurgitati [emoji481] tranquilla i telefoni moderni hanno la funzione del blocco numero che è una manna per tutti gli errori che si commettono quando si è poco lucidi [emoji6]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> L'alcol rende tutto più bello, di solito la bellezza che si percepisce in chi si imbrocca è direttamente proporzionale ai boccali ingurgitati [emoji481] tranquilla i telefoni moderni hanno la funzione del blocco numero che è una manna per tutti gli errori che si commettono quando si è poco lucidi [emoji6]


Mi ha pure acvomoagnato alla fermata e quando lo ho salutato mi ha presa e mi ha stampato un bacio sulla bocca. ...
Sono un guaio. ..


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi ha pure acvomoagnato alla fermata e quando lo ho salutato mi ha presa e mi ha stampato un bacio sulla bocca. ...
> Sono un guaio. ..


Ma no, se ti sei divertita e il bacio non ti è dispiaciuto va bene così [emoji6] ora però è meglio se vai a letto prima di combinare qualche guaio visto che sembri bella piena [emoji481] 
Buonanotte [emoji8]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma no, se ti sei divertita e il bacio non ti è dispiaciuto va bene così [emoji6] ora però è meglio se vai a letto prima di combinare qualche guaio visto che sembri bella piena [emoji481]
> Buonanotte [emoji8]


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Ho preso 3 chili in 3 settimane mangiando e bevendo come un porco e con zero palestra.* E fino a domenica sono in giro, con pranzi e cene da ospite ancora da ingurgitare. *Stasera ero riuscita a mantenermi leggera con frutta e verdura, ma in questo momento mi sto scofanando due tarallucci di marmellata e cioccolato con un bicchierozzo di spumante. Si è disinnescato il circolo virtuoso*, ma non mi deprime . Fanculo. Da lunedi torno nella norma, mi toccava un po' di sballo alimentare, alcolico e fumereccio.


ecco, potrei averlo scritto io questo calcola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: IDEM!! 

sono riuscita soltanto ieri a interrompere il circolo... e solo perchè ho raffreddore, mal di gola e non sento i sapori... ieri pranzo manzo e spinaci, cena pollo e insalata..

primo giorno senza alcool, dolci e formaggi!


----------



## oro.blu (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho preso 3 chili in 3 settimane mangiando e bevendo come un porco e con zero palestra. E fino a domenica sono in giro, con pranzi e cene da ospite ancora da ingurgitare. Stasera ero riuscita a mantenermi leggera con frutta e verdura, ma in questo momento mi sto scofanando due tarallucci di marmellata e cioccolato con un bicchierozzo di spumante. Si è disinnescato il circolo virtuoso, ma non mi deprime . Fanculo. Da lunedi torno nella norma, mi toccava un po' di sballo alimentare, alcolico e fumereccio.


posso dirti una cosa che mi nasce dal profondo del cuore cara???
*​FANCULO*​


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> posso dirti una cosa che mi nasce dal profondo del cuore cara???
> *​FANCULO*​


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] 
Va beh sorellina, è metabolismo. Mica puoi farne una colpa a Mary perché può strafogarsi a bere come un cammello senza avere conseguenze estetiche rilevanti [emoji6] dove è finita la solidarietà femminile?


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> posso dirti una cosa che mi nasce dal profondo del cuore cara???
> *​FANCULO*​



Essere mandati affanculo di prima mattina non ha prezzo, per tutto il resto c'e' mastercard


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Essere mandati affanculo di prima mattina non ha prezzo, per tutto il resto c'e' mastercard


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Dai non te la prendere, mi sa che ce l'aveva col tuo metabolismo, non con te direttamente [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non riesco con I miei buoni propositi. ...mannaggia alle state alcoliche. ...qui se non si beve e' come non stare in compagnia. ...mannaggia. ...
> Ho mandato in fumo la mia lezione di crossfit con la birra di stasera. ...uffi....sto pure brilla. ...domani quando lwggero' magari inorridiro ' pure. ...
> Cmq al greco non rinuncio domenica,  jeans tight o no....
> Domani se mi sveglio in tempo ci provo pure io con l'acqua e limone. ..magari mi depura dalla sbronza


Ma no che non inorridisci, per essere un po' brilla hai scritto molto bene  

comunque 2 kg in più non sono una tragedia è dubito che il greco focalizzerà l'attenzione su questo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Essere mandati affanculo di prima mattina non ha prezzo, per tutto il resto c'e' mastercard


Mettiamola così, il meglio deve ancora arrivare  ma perché ci aggiungi il miele ?


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, potrei averlo scritto io questo calcola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: IDEM!!
> 
> sono riuscita soltanto ieri a interrompere il circolo... e solo perchè ho raffreddore, mal di gola e non sento i sapori... ieri pranzo manzo e spinaci, cena pollo e insalata..
> 
> primo giorno senza alcool, dolci e formaggi!



Figlia mia, come hai fatto a reffreddarti? Riguardati


Tutto quanto fai di buono per il tuo corpo ora, dall'attivita' fisica all'alimentazionee ad ogni cura, ti ritornera' in termini di benessere quando sarai piu' avanti negli anni. Seminare paga :up:


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Figlia mia, come hai fatto a reffreddarti? Riguardati
> 
> 
> Tutto quanto fai di buono per il tuo corpo ora, dall'attivita' fisica all'alimentazionee ad ogni cura, ti ritornera' in termini di benessere quando sarai piu' avanti negli anni. Seminare paga :up:


capodanno in 20 di cui 16 fumatori (io ex) = finestra aperta tutta la sera... 

si infatti! hai ragionissima  di solito sto sempre attenta, anche per via delle mie intolleranze... ma è un periodo - come descrivevi tu - in cui non riesco a resistere al dolcetto (mai piaciuti i dolci, tra l'altro) e al drinkino....


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, il meglio deve ancora arrivare  ma perché ci aggiungi il miele ?


Addolcisce l'asprezza del limone credo [emoji55] 
Io ad esempio bevo il tè con un po' di limone è un cucchiaino di miele di castagno [emoji41]


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, il meglio deve ancora arrivare  ma perché ci aggiungi il miele ?



Intanto perche' trovo che la bevanda sia meno aggressiva a digiuno, e poi perche' un buon miele ha tante proprieta' che a stomaco vuoto credo vengano utilizzate meglio. Ne metto mezzo cucchiaino.


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Intanto perche' trovo che la bevanda sia meno aggressiva a digiuno, e poi perche' un buon miele ha tante proprieta' che a stomaco vuoto credo vengano utilizzate meglio. Ne metto mezzo cucchiaino.



acqua calda, miele e limone? la funzione qual è? 

io uso il miele, ci dolcifico il thè (non uso zucchero) e adesso lo sto utilizzando unito a tintura madre di propoli per il mio mal di gola....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Intanto perche' trovo che la bevanda sia meno aggressiva a digiuno, e poi perche' un buon miele ha tante proprieta' che a stomaco vuoto credo vengano utilizzate meglio. Ne metto mezzo cucchiaino.


Ok grazie, provo con il miele :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> acqua calda, miele e limone? la funzione qual è?
> 
> io uso il miele, ci dolcifico il thè (non uso zucchero) e adesso lo sto utilizzando unito a tintura madre di propoli per il mio mal di gola....


Anche io nel tè, anche se uso quello di castagno che non aggredisce in modo troppo dolce il sapore. Però se il tè è quello verde o il nero evito proprio qualsiasi dolcificante, lo bevo "nature" (come del resto faccio col caffè, rigorosamente amaro) [emoji41]


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Dai non te la prendere, mi sa che ce l'aveva col tuo metabolismo, non con te direttamente [emoji6]



Non me la prendo, ma non e' solo questione di culo. Un sacco di gente si scofana l'iradiddio, prende l'ascensore anche per un piano di scale e l'auto per fare 100 mt per poi piangere sui chili che si accumulano, mettersi a dieta, perdere peso, riprenderlo dopo un po' etc etc.
In queste settimane le palestre sono deserte; per dire i corsi che frequento erano totalmente disertati salvo riempirsi all'inverosimile non appena ci si iniziera' a togliere di dosso il cappotto. E a lagnarsi del metabolismo :rotfl:

Bisogna chiudere la bocca (e non per non parlare):carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> acqua calda, miele e limone? la funzione qual è?
> 
> io uso il miele, ci dolcifico il thè (non uso zucchero) e adesso lo sto utilizzando unito a tintura madre di propoli per il mio mal di gola....


L'acqua calda o tiepida ( comunque non bollente ) aiuta le funzioni intestinali e ripulisce meglio, il limone è per natura un disinfettante e contiene vitamine utili a rafforzare il metabolismo  :
aumenta la risposta immunitariatonifica tutto l’organismo (dal cuore alle vene al sistema nervoso)
stimola la diuresi
rallenta i processi degenerativi delle articolazioni
remineralizza l’organismo ed alcalinizzarlo
combatte l’anemia
favorisce  le funzioni digestive 
il miele addolcisce e come dice Mary ha proprietà comunque benefiche 
ovvio che lo devi assumere a digiuno, possibilmente con limoni bio


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Anche io nel tè, anche se uso quello di castagno che non aggredisce in modo troppo dolce il sapore. Però se il tè è quello verde o il nero evito proprio qualsiasi dolcificante, lo bevo "nature" (come del resto faccio col caffè, rigorosamente amaro) [emoji41]


Non riesco a bere il caffè amaro, ci metto un po' di zucchero integrale


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> acqua calda, miele e limone? la funzione qual è?
> 
> io uso il miele, ci dolcifico il thè (non uso zucchero) e adesso lo sto utilizzando unito a tintura madre di propoli per il mio mal di gola....




Sono  da cioccolo tecnologico e faccio fatica a scrivere. Se fai una piccola ricerca ti si aprira' un mondo 



Fiamma, un bacio


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non me la prendo, ma non e' solo questione di culo. Un sacco di gente si scofana l'iradiddio, prende l'ascensore anche per un piano di scale e l'auto per fare 100 mt per poi piangere sui chili che si accumulano, mettersi a dieta, perdere peso, riprenderlo dopo un po' etc etc.
> *In queste settimane le palestre sono deserte; per dire i corsi che frequento erano totalmente disertati salvo riempirsi all'inverosimile non appena ci si iniziera' a togliere di dosso il cappotto*. E a lagnarsi del metabolismo :rotfl:
> 
> Bisogna chiudere la bocca (e non per non parlare):carneval:



quotone... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:il mio corso di boxe si riempiva sempre ad aprile/maggio :rotfler la serie "in 3 mesi ce la faccio a perdere kg, rassodare cosce, tonificare glutei e scolpire addome?" certo :up:


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *L'acqua calda o tiepida *( comunque non bollente ) *aiuta le funzioni intestinali* e ripulisce meglio, *il limone* è per natura un disinfettante e contiene vitamine utili a rafforzare il metabolismo  :
> aumenta la risposta immunitariatonifica tutto l’organismo (dal cuore alle vene al sistema nervoso)
> stimola la diuresi
> rallenta i processi degenerativi delle articolazioni
> ...


grazie Fiamma! le proprietà del limone le conoscevo ma..... queste due cose in neretto, non sono in contrasto? cioè il limone non interferisce con le regolari funzioni intestinali?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai tutte le ragioni di sto mondo, ma certe persone soffrono di un metabolismo che non permette loro di smaltire nulla nemmeno dopo intensa attività fisica [emoji28]  conosco amiche che alla fine sono dovute ricorre alla chirurgia, è un argomento delicato che da entrambe le parti andrebbe trattato con il giusto rispetto [emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Fiamma! le proprietà del limone le conoscevo ma..... queste due cose in neretto, non sono in contrasto? cioè il limone non interferisce con le regolari funzioni intestinali?


Il limone stringe???  
È una cavolata! 
Regolarizza!


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il limone stringe???
> È una cavolata!
> Regolarizza!


questa davvero non la sapevo  giuro!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a bere il caffè amaro, ci metto un po' di zucchero integrale


Mai.
Il caffè per me deve essere amaro, altrimenti bevo un'altra cosa [emoji6] ma capisco che chi non è abituato non riesca a gustarlo senza un po' di zucchero...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Fiamma! le proprietà del limone le conoscevo ma..... queste due cose in neretto, non sono in contrasto? cioè il limone non interferisce con le regolari funzioni intestinali?


No l'acqua calda funge da doccia ( metaforicamente parlando) l'importante è che l'acqua sia tiepida e che tu Beva a digiuno. Il limone poi non è che ne devi spremere tantissimo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai tutte le ragioni di sto mondo, ma certe persone soffrono di un metabolismo che non permette loro di smaltire nulla nemmeno dopo intensa attività fisica [emoji28]  conosco amiche che alla fine sono dovute ricorre alla chirurgia, è un argomento delicato che da entrambe le parti andrebbe trattato con il giusto rispetto [emoji6]


A me piacerebbe sapere una cosa: ma te sei per caso diventato il moderatore del forum? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mai.
> Il caffè per me deve essere amaro, altrimenti bevo un'altra cosa [emoji6] ma capisco che chi non è abituato non riesca a gustarlo senza un po' di zucchero...


E lo so, ho pure provato però credo mi servirebbe tempo per abituarmi


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No l'acqua calda funge da doccia ( metaforicamente parlando) l'importante è che l'acqua sia tiepida e che tu Beva a digiuno. Il limone poi non è che ne devi spremere tantissimo.



io la mattina prendo una tisana, tiepida... al finocchio...quindi praticamente è uguale? o sostituisco con acqua calda, limone e miele? che mi consigli?


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Anche io nel tè, anche se uso quello di castagno che non aggredisce in modo troppo dolce il sapore. Però se il tè è quello verde o il nero evito proprio qualsiasi dolcificante, lo bevo "nature" (come del resto faccio col caffè, rigorosamente amaro) [emoji41]


il tè senza un minimo di miele non riesco a berlo proprio.... solo le tisane prendo senza nulla.

il caffè, sfondi una porta aperta. io lo prendo solo amaro e rigorosamente al vetro


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questa davvero non la sapevo  giuro!!


Ha un milione di proprietà benefiche...e davvero lo consigliano ogni mattina, quindi per logica il fatto che stringa è una cavolata, come poi dice Fiammetta non è che ti cali 5 limoni a secco...
Se aiuta tutto l'organismo, disinfetta, pulisce allora regolarizza anche l'intestino...
Non a caso si prende quando hai episodi di...ehm...vabbè, è prima mattina! Perchè appunto riporta l'intestino a condizioni "normali".


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io la mattina prendo una tisana, tiepida... al finocchio...quindi praticamente è uguale? o sostituisco con acqua calda, limone e miele? che mi consigli?


per la funzione intestinale si è uguale, finocchio e limone hanno proprietà differenti, potresti alternare se riesci.


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ha un milione di proprietà benefiche...e davvero lo consigliano ogni mattina, quindi per logica il fatto che stringa è una cavolata, come poi dice Fiammetta non è che ti cali 5 limoni a secco...
> Se aiuta tutto l'organismo, disinfetta, pulisce allora regolarizza anche l'intestino...
> *Non a caso si prende quando hai episodi di...ehm...*vabbè, è prima mattina! Perchè appunto riporta l'intestino a condizioni "normali".



appunto!! pensavo si prendesse perchè stringe!! vabbè non entriamo in argomento :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> appunto!! pensavo si prendesse perchè stringe!! vabbè non entriamo in argomento :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai tutte le ragioni di sto mondo, ma certe persone soffrono di un metabolismo che non permette loro di smaltire nulla nemmeno dopo intensa attività fisica [emoji28]  conosco amiche che alla fine sono dovute ricorre alla chirurgia, è un argomento delicato che da entrambe le parti andrebbe trattato con il giusto rispetto [emoji6]



Ryo, non sono d'accordo.


Ho avuto l'onore di avere come insegnante il famoso prof. Antonio Dal Monte che esordi alla prima lezione facendoci la seguente domanda: avete mai visto un deportato nei campi di concentramento in sovrappesso? Chi dice di ingrassare anche bevendo un bicchiere d'acqua di solito mente.  E io sono d'accordo,

Chi ricorre alla chirurgia di solito ha problemi di obesita' conclamata oppure estetici (leggi baco nel cervello). Nel primo caso ok, nel secondo l'intervento andrebbe fatto a qualche neurone e non alle cellule adipose.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ryo, non sono d'accordo.
> 
> 
> Ho avuto l'onore di avere come insegnante il famoso prof. Antonio Dal Monte che esordi alla prima lezione facendoci la seguente domanda: avete mai visto un deportato nei campi di concentramento in sovrappesso? Chi dice di ingrassare anche bevendo un bicchiere d'acqua di solito mente.  E io sono d'accordo,
> ...


Tu hai sicuramente maggiore esperienza nel campo, quindi non mi permetto di controbattere la tua tesi [emoji6] semplicemente ho visto persone fare di tutto per perdere peso e non riuscirci...


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe sapere una cosa: ma te sei per caso diventato il moderatore del forum? :rotfl:


Ciao Nicka [emoji8] 
No, è che sono due utenti che mi sono simpatiche e volevo semplicemente sviscerare i due punti di vista discordanti al netto di quel "fanculo" [emoji41]


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...
> 
> il caffè, sfondi una porta aperta. io lo prendo solo amaro e rigorosamente al vetro


Tu hai buon gusto mia cara [emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Nicka [emoji8]
> No, è che sono due utenti che mi sono simpatiche e volevo semplicemente sviscerare i due punti di vista discordanti al netto di quel "fanculo" [emoji41]


Lo fai sempre...credo che essendo adulte possano pure mandarsi affanculo senza problemi, non penso che questo infici le loro future discussioni.
Io ormai quando vedo due che si accapigliano per una stronzata aspetto il tuo immancabile intervento. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe sapere una cosa: ma te sei per caso diventato il moderatore del forum? :rotfl:


E' un generoso, si spende per gli altri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ryo, non sono d'accordo.
> 
> 
> Ho avuto l'onore di avere come insegnante il famoso prof. Antonio Dal Monte che esordi alla prima lezione facendoci la seguente domanda: avete mai visto un deportato nei campi di concentramento in sovrappesso? Chi dice di ingrassare anche bevendo un bicchiere d'acqua di solito mente.  E io sono d'accordo,
> ...



quoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tu hai sicuramente maggiore esperienza nel campo, quindi non mi permetto di controbattere la tua tesi [emoji6] semplicemente *ho visto persone fare di tutto per perdere peso e non riuscirci*...



sono quelli che di solito in pubblico acqua e un finocchio e poi a casa  si strafogano perché muoiono di fame.
le disfunzioni metaboliche sono veramente una minoranza esigua.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo fai sempre...credo che essendo adulte possano pure mandarsi affanculo senza problemi, non penso che questo infici le loro future discussioni.
> Io ormai quando vedo due che si accapigliano per una stronzata aspetto il tuo immancabile intervento. :rotfl:


Hai ragione, sono arrivato anche a litigare con una persona qui dentro in modo abbastanza pesante, quando mi è stato fatto notare il mio modo un po' paternalistico di intervenire su alcuni post. Lì me la sono presa abbastanza, ma avevo rabbia accumulata da altro ed essendo un cocciuto ariete che deve sbattere la testa fino a spaccarsela, ho sbroccato.
Ma siccome ho la preziosa dote di riconoscere quando sbaglio, concordo sul fatto che la tua critica è centrata e colpisce un mio modo di pormi che devo evidentemente imparare a controllare [emoji12] quindi faccio tesoro di questo post, grazie [emoji8]


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono quelli che di solito in pubblico acqua e un finocchio e poi a casa  si strafogano perché muoiono di fame.
> le disfunzioni metaboliche sono veramente una minoranza esigua.


Hai probabilmente ragione, non avendo modo di verificare cosa facciano poi realmente a casa per controllare il proprio peso [emoji6] non avendo elementi di studio sufficienti sull'argomento non mi permetto di controbattere ulteriormente, Mary sicuramente ha validi argomenti ad avvalorare la sua tesi...


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono quelli che di solito in pubblico acqua e un finocchio e poi a casa  si strafogano perché muoiono di fame.
> le disfunzioni metaboliche sono veramente una minoranza esigua.


Che poi diciamolo (e lo dico per esperienza personale)...le disfunzioni metaboliche esistono e sono una rogna non indifferente. Se ci si sta bene bene, io bene non stavo e mi sono fatta seguire da un medico. Da tanti medici anzi. Ginecologi, endocrinologi, gastroenterologi, questi ultimi direttamente in clinica metabolica.
E ci ho messo mesi prima di capire che cazzo succedesse.
Davvero non mangiavo...non avevo fame, mi hanno dato medicine che secondo loro dovevano regolarizzare tutto il ciclo fegato-ovaie-peso e blablabla...vedendo che ste medicine non funzionavano (mi hanno proprio distrutto, non solo non hanno funzionato) hanno iniziato a dirmi che dovevo prendere pure pillole per dimagrire. Al che ho sgranato gli occhi e li ho mandati affanculo. Ecco come sono arrivata in clinica metabolica. 
E da lì è stata tutta discesa...


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..come da titolo.
> 
> io da oggi ho salutato con estremo dispiacere latticini, cioccolato, pomodoro e melanzane... e alcool. soprattutto.
> 
> chi ha bisogno di sostegno, sfogo o semplicemente vuole piangere al ricordo del cibo "proibito" qua può trovare conforto..


Io sono sotto duemilamila medicinali, quindi non posso bere di mio.
Dal punto di vista cibario non ho fatto grossi danni, anzi... in realtà, senza visite a ziinonniparimpampù del moroso di turno che misurano il rispetto in cibo ingurgitato direi che è andata molto molto bbene :sonar:
Senza ledere alla qualità delle cibarie 



Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi diciamolo (e lo dico per esperienza  personale)...le disfunzioni metaboliche esistono e sono una rogna non  indifferente. Se ci si sta bene bene, io bene non stavo e mi sono fatta  seguire da un medico. Da tanti medici anzi. Ginecologi, endocrinologi,  gastroenterologi, questi ultimi direttamente in clinica metabolica.
> E ci ho messo mesi prima di capire che cazzo succedesse.
> Davvero non mangiavo...non avevo fame, mi hanno dato medicine che  secondo loro dovevano regolarizzare tutto il ciclo fegato-ovaie-peso e  blablabla...vedendo che ste medicine non funzionavano (mi hanno proprio  distrutto, non solo non hanno funzionato) hanno iniziato a dirmi che  dovevo prendere pure pillole per dimagrire. Al che ho sgranato gli occhi  e li ho mandati affanculo. Ecco come sono arrivata in clinica  metabolica.
> E da lì è stata tutta discesa...


Cos'è una clinica metabolica? Spieghi? 
(la pugliesità si esprime anche utilizzando l'indicativo al posto dell'imperativo, ndr)


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono sotto duemilamila medicinali, quindi non posso bere di mio.
> Dal punto di vista cibario non ho fatto grossi danni, anzi... in realtà, senza visite a ziinonniparimpampù *del moroso di turno *che misurano il rispetto in cibo ingurgitato direi che è andata molto molto bbene :sonar:
> Senza ledere alla qualità delle cibarie



momento.

momento...


ma e che me lo dici accussì? oppure...l'hai già scritto e io non l'ho letto (e quindi mea culpa?) :carneval:


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> momento.
> 
> momento...
> 
> ...


Non so cosa hai capito ma non hai capito 
Non sono morosizzata al momento


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non so cosa hai capito ma non hai capito
> Non sono morosizzata al momento


non ho letto il "senza"... niente me sto a riconjonì  abbiate pazienza, l'abbandono dei formaggi e dell'alcool mi fa st 'effetto :sonar:


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho letto il "senza"... niente me sto a riconjonì  abbiate pazienza, l'abbandono dei formaggi e dell'alcool mi fa st 'effetto :sonar:


Tranquilla, sei mia sorella quindi sei bellina anche se sai di groviera e Cointreau.


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sei mia sorella quindi sei bellina anche se sai di groviera e Cointreau.


peggio...gorgonzola e prosecco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:inlove: bella lei


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> peggio...gorgonzola e prosecco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :inlove: bella lei


Approvo molto la scelta, soprattutto sul gorgonzola.


----------



## ivanl (8 Gennaio 2016)

pasta integrale all'olio, 1/4 di porzione di pesce lesso (era mezza, ma faceva troppo schifo e l'ho lasciato), fagiolini sconditi. Inizia l'espiazione...


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> pasta integrale all'olio, 1/4 di porzione di pesce lesso (era mezza, ma faceva troppo schifo e l'ho lasciato), fagiolini sconditi. Inizia l'espiazione...


che tristitudine..... ti capisco....


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

ma si può dimagrire mangiando bene... ad esempio:
spaghetti (meglio integrali) con pomodorini pachini, aggiughine, capperi e un paio di olive. Deliziosi e leggeri :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma si può dimagrire mangiando bene... ad esempio:
> spaghetti (meglio integrali) con pomodorini pachini, aggiughine, capperi e un paio di olive. Deliziosi e leggeri :singleeye:


Sposami!!! 
Ma levami le acciughine!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sposami!!!
> Ma levami le acciughine!!


ma sarei bigamo 
davvero non ti piacciono le acciughine? In quegli spaghetti lì stanno benissimo... ne devi mettere solo un'ombra :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sarei bigamo
> davvero non ti piacciono le acciughine? In quegli spaghetti lì stanno benissimo... ne devi mettere solo un'ombra :singleeye:



io le adoro :singleeye: ma togliamo i pomodorini.... mi piacciono ma intollerante sono


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sarei bigamo
> davvero non ti piacciono le acciughine? In quegli spaghetti lì stanno benissimo... ne devi mettere solo un'ombra :singleeye:


Fa lo stesso, mi batterò per far approvare la bigamia...
Eh con le acciughe ho un pessimo rapporto...ma se sono solo un'ombra forse ce la fo!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io le adoro :singleeye: ma togliamo i pomodorini.... mi piacciono ma intollerante sono


allora alla white russian... bianchi! :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fa lo stesso, mi batterò per far approvare la bigamia...
> Eh con le acciughe ho un pessimo rapporto...ma se sono solo un'ombra forse ce la fo!


guarda un pizzico, e assieme al resto del condimento le apprezzerai :up: si legano benissimo!


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora alla white russian... bianchi! :singleeye:



prima di Natale ho pranzato in un posticino vicino l'ufficio al quale da fuori non daresti du lire... ho mangiato un piatto di linguine alici e pecorino da sturbo. una bontà inaudita!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono quelli che di solito in pubblico acqua e un finocchio e poi a casa  si strafogano perché muoiono di fame.
> le disfunzioni metaboliche sono veramente una minoranza esigua.



Due coppie di amici sui 40 che hanno scoperto solo da qualche anno i benefici di uno stile di vita piu' o meno sano: elucubrano continuamente su questo e quello ma non gliela fanno "profondamente", nel senso che fanno fatica, e li capisco, ad interiorizzarlo SEMPRE. Per dire fanno il contrario di quello che descrivi tu: si mantengono a casa o in odore di gare, ma in tutte le altre occasioni si strafogano delle peggio schifezze. E si chiedono perché io che posso non faccia altrettanto, poco capendo che "posso" proprio perché esagero veramente in rare occasioni. In questo periodo, reduce da un anno massacrante, ho deciso che andava bene così,  ma lungi da me non sentirmi bene nel mio corpo. Posso e  mi piace averne il  controllo; mi paga in termini estetici e soprattutto di salute.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ho aumentato l'attivita' fisica e ora ho sempre fame 
So che ci sono dei cibi che danno una sensazione di sazieta' che dura piu ' a lungo di altri alimenti. ...
Sapete quali?


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho aumentato l'attivita' fisica e ora ho sempre fame
> So che ci sono dei cibi che danno una sensazione di sazieta' che dura piu ' a lungo di altri alimenti. ...
> Sapete quali?


Io benedico la pasta proteica...


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda un pizzico, e assieme al resto del condimento le apprezzerai :up: si legano benissimo!


Con me abbonda pure di pomodorini!!!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io benedico la pasta proteica...


Cos'è?  Dimmi, dimmi...


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cos'è?  Dimmi, dimmi...


E' un tipo di pasta a basso contenuto di carboidrati.
Io con 50 gr. sono a postissimo fino a sera, ma veramente a posto! 
Quella che prendo io è a base di semola di grano duro, proteine dei piselli e albume.
La trovo in negozi specializzati per l'attività fisica e la consigliano per chi fa appunto sport.
A me l'ha consigliata sia il personal trainer sia il medico. Ho dovuto abbandonare per un periodo totalmente i carboidrati e questa me la facevano mangiare. Perciò ancora oggi ogni tanto quando voglio pasta mi faccio questa.
Calcola che con 60 gr (porzione consigliata) fai un carico di proteine come se avessi mangiato 300 gr. di pollo!
E almeno non ti pare di mangiare sempre e solo carne/pesce e verdure...


----------



## ivanl (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che tristitudine..... ti capisco....


grazie :kiss:


----------



## ivanl (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma si può dimagrire mangiando bene... ad esempio:
> spaghetti (meglio integrali) con pomodorini pachini, aggiughine, capperi e un paio di olive. Deliziosi e leggeri :singleeye:


credo che il cuoco della mensa non sappia nemmeno dell'esistenza del pachino...o delle acciughine...visto come era cotto il pesce oggi...


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma si può dimagrire mangiando bene... ad esempio:
> spaghetti (meglio integrali) con pomodorini pachini, aggiughine, capperi e un paio di olive. Deliziosi e leggeri :singleeye:


Se i pomodorini sono quelli appesi e appassiti al sole e le acciughe sono quelle sotto sale puoi togliere il resto.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> prima di Natale ho pranzato in un posticino vicino l'ufficio al quale da fuori non daresti du lire... ho mangiato *un piatto di linguine alici e pecorino da sturbo. *una bontà inaudita!!


dai, mai sentita! La devo provare


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se i pomodorini sono quelli appesi e appassiti al sole e le acciughe sono quelle sotto sale puoi togliere il resto.


no no pomodorini freschi!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con me abbonda pure di pomodorini!!!


ok


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> no no pomodorini freschi!


Carissimo, vieni da queste parti che t'insegno un po' di cose nuove.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> credo che il cuoco della mensa non sappia nemmeno dell'esistenza del pachino...o delle acciughine...visto come era cotto il pesce oggi...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Carissimo, vieni da queste parti che t'insegno un po' di cose nuove.


sono curioso di natura... e amo le cose nuove, certo che si


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono curioso di natura... e amo le cose nuove, certo che si


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie Nicka!  Preziosa informazione!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Due coppie di amici sui 40 che hanno scoperto solo da qualche anno i benefici di uno stile di vita piu' o meno sano: elucubrano continuamente su questo e quello ma non gliela fanno "profondamente", nel senso che fanno fatica, e li capisco, ad interiorizzarlo SEMPRE. Per dire fanno il contrario di quello che descrivi tu: si mantengono a casa o in odore di gare, ma in tutte le altre occasioni si strafogano delle peggio schifezze. E si chiedono perché io che posso non faccia altrettanto, poco capendo che "posso" proprio perché esagero veramente in rare occasioni. In questo periodo, reduce da un anno massacrante, ho deciso che andava bene così,  ma* lungi da me non sentirmi bene nel mio corpo*. Posso e  mi piace averne il  controllo; mi paga in termini estetici e soprattutto di salute.



io sono d'accordo con te
credo che il sentirsi bene nel proprio corpo sia veramente l'obiettivo da raggiungere.
per chi ama muoversi anche pochissimi chili in più possono essere fonte di disagio.
il mio era un tentativo di porre l'accento sul fatto che, tolte eccezioni assai rare che definirei patologie, NON E' VERO che esistono persone che possono mangiare qualsiasi quantità di cibo schifoso senza avere ripercussioni, come NON E' VERO che esistono persone che -non mangiando o mangiando poco -non riescono a dimagrire.

a farci caso, le persone che si mantengono magre mangiano effettivamente di meno e quelle che si mantengono grasse mangiano effettivamente di più.


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo con te
> credo che il sentirsi bene nel proprio corpo sia veramente l'obiettivo da raggiungere.
> per chi ama muoversi anche pochissimi chili in più possono essere fonte di disagio.
> il mio era un tentativo di porre l'accento sul fatto che, tolte eccezioni assai rare che definirei patologie, NON E' VERO che esistono persone che possono mangiare qualsiasi quantità di cibo schifoso senza avere ripercussioni, come NON E' VERO che esistono persone che -non mangiando o mangiando poco -non riescono a dimagrire.
> ...


Dipende anche dallo stile di vita. Tolti gli estremi, anche in assenza di attività fisica mirata stili di vita diversi possono necessitare di apporti calorici molto diversi. Molto fa anche la massa muscolare già esistente.

Insomma, concordo con te in linea di massima, ma le differenze ci sono e possono essere anche rilevanti.


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2016)

madonna ragà quanti problemi vi fate , che ne dite di mangiare sano e no ste schifezze basta regolare le porzioni credo che contenere e fare movimento aiuterebbe molto e se poi si mettono un po di kg ma ce lo mettete la soddisfazione di stare bene .
Se poi uno non può mangiare alcuni alimenti per via di intolleranze allora mangiate i sostituti.
Io oggi colazione con una tazza di orzo solubile, caffellatte con biscotti al cacao (15), caffè alle otto, pranzo linguine con sugo di pesce integrato con cozze e scampi (un etto), un po di pane con due fette di mortadella e un pezzettino di formaggio dolce , banana e un mandarancio e altro caffè, verso le 4 le mie solite 80 vasche in piscina , stasera( ho sbirciato nei tegami), pesce impanato (non fritto) pisselini con prosciutto cotto e broccoletti saltati in padella, per finire una mela cotta.
Ah dimenticavo tra pranzo e cena in tutto mezzo bicchiere di vino rosso ( na meraviglia lo sapete che c'è sui castelli romani?)
Io rispetto all'altro anno sono dimagrito, quasi sei kg  ne pesavo 100 e qualcosina le porzioni non sono eccessive ma almeno mangio con piacere e gusto, ditemi voi non ripeto quello che voi mangiate non so neanche che cosa siano


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Essere mandati affanculo di prima mattina non ha prezzo, per tutto il resto c'e' mastercard



guarda che la mia è solo INVIDIA....ma di quella buona .
magari io 



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non me la prendo, ma non e' solo questione di culo. Un sacco di gente si scofana l'iradiddio, prende l'ascensore anche per un piano di scale e l'auto per fare 100 mt per poi piangere sui chili che si accumulano, mettersi a dieta, perdere peso, riprenderlo dopo un po' etc etc.
> In queste settimane le palestre sono deserte; per dire i corsi che frequento erano totalmente disertati salvo riempirsi all'inverosimile non appena ci si iniziera' a togliere di dosso il cappotto. E a lagnarsi del metabolismo :rotfl:
> 
> Bisogna chiudere la bocca (e non per non parlare):carneval:


...guarda che ripeto la mia era una battuta...so che quello che sono è solo colpa mia e la mia piccola forza di volontà che vacilla al primo problema...Ma di questo non posso incolpare gli altri .
sta di fatto che io sono sempre stata "grassoccia" e ho cominciato a dover stare attenta a ciò che mangiavo già a 11 anni e fino alla prima gravidanza sono stata anche brava...poi le cose si sono un po' complicate e non avevo più la serenità per stare attenta come prima. Quindi va benissimo quello che dici. Ma ammettiamo che magari ci sono persone che hanno più difficolta di altre al mantenere la linea



Nobody ha detto:


> ma si può dimagrire mangiando bene... ad esempio:
> spaghetti (meglio integrali) con pomodorini pachini, aggiughine, capperi e un paio di olive. Deliziosi e leggeri :singleeye:


ecco vedi, io comincio bene...poi arriva mio marito che tira fuori dal frigo il formaggio, il salame, poi dice ma il dolcetto? e vai di biscotti e poi lo yogurt.....
e mi guarda e dice daaai un pochino, solo un pochino...vuoi ??? si che vuoi !!! e fanciullo anche a LUI...ZIO BILLY....E ANCHE I SANTI DEL PARADISO.... 
Perché se del dolce non me ne frega un emerito piffero di nulla, sul formaggio e sul salame....
...quando proprio mi metto in testa che devo perdere qualcosa, mangio prima e poi li abbandono a tavola, così non li vedo...SONO ODIOSI...E non capiscono quanta fatica io faccia a resistere vedendo le cose.
Perché se non sono seduta a tavola io non mangio. Non mangio mai fuori orario. In ufficio portano sempre qualcosa, io non prendo mai nulla... Abbiamo i distributori con il ben di dio dentro....quando proprio sono AFFAMATA (perché può succedere) prendo la macedonia o i crechers...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> guarda che la mia è solo INVIDIA....ma di quella buona .
> magari io
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che invece è tutto il contrario? Si dovrebbe mangiare spesso e poco... però invece ci hanno insegnato che non si deve mai mangiare fuori da colazione panzo e cena. L'ideale per dimagrire sarebbero 5-6 pasti leggeri al giorno, bilanciando gli alimenti. E' il modo migliore per tenere alto il metabolismo e  per non far alzare con dei picchi il livello di insulina nel sangue.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sai che invece è tutto il contrario? Si dovrebbe mangiare spesso e poco... però invece ci hanno insegnato che non si deve mai mangiare fuori da colazione panzo e cena. L'ideale per dimagrire sarebbero 5-6 pasti leggeri al giorno, bilanciando gli alimenti. E' il modo migliore per tenere alto il metabolismo e  per non far alzare con dei picchi il livello di insulina nel sangue.


Vero: colazione, spuntino a metà mattina, pranzo leggero, merenda nel pomeriggio, cena evitando carboidrati e anche uno stuzzichino dopo cena può andare


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sai che invece è tutto il contrario? Si dovrebbe mangiare spesso e poco... però invece ci hanno insegnato che non si deve mai mangiare fuori da colazione panzo e cena. L'ideale per dimagrire sarebbero 5-6 pasti leggeri al giorno, bilanciando gli alimenti. E' il modo migliore per tenere alto il metabolismo e  per non far alzare con dei picchi il livello di insulina nel sangue.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero: colazione, spuntino a metà mattina, pranzo leggero, merenda nel pomeriggio, cena evitando carboidrati e anche uno stuzzichino dopo cena può andare


Io ho detto che non mangio fuori orario, non che faccio solo pranzo e cena....
5 pasti non arrivo. Perché sinceramente al lavoro non riesco a prendere più che il caffè. Ma finisco alle 14. Quindi colazione  ore 07.30 tazza di caffè latte 3 o4 biscotti secchi, ore 10 caffe amaro ore 12,30 proteine e verdure, ore 16,30 yogurt magro o frutta. Ore 20.30 -21.00 quando non sono in palestra e c'è mio marito avviene la disfatta perché appunto io preparo il mio bel piatto unico anche abbastanza equilibrato, può essere proteine ( carne o pesce o uova o formaggio o legumi) la solita verdura del pane..... Ma come sopra una volta finito dovrei FUGGIRE....siccome sono l'ultima a sedersi non faccio in tempo a scappare prima che arrivi in tavola l'infinito!!!
mentre quando vado a ginnastica torno troppo tardi per cenare e di solito mi faccio un yogurt greco al naturale con della frutta fresca e una tisana senza zucchero..
il giovedì pizza, ma io cerco di evitare. Il sabato a pranzo carboidrati. Il sabato sera e la domenica varie ed eventuali ma senza eccessi.
Quindi come dicevo. Non dico che non mangio, però nemmeno mi strafogo. Sicuramente a cena vengo tentata un pochino troppo ed è chiaro che questo non aiuta. Ammiro profondamente chi ha la volontà di ferro e non cede. Io non dovrei cedere mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ho detto che non mangio fuori orario, non che faccio solo pranzo e cena....
> 5 pasti non arrivo. Perché sinceramente al lavoro non riesco a prendere più che il caffè. Ma finisco alle 14. Quindi colazione  ore 07.30 tazza di caffè latte 3 o4 biscotti secchi, ore 10 caffe amaro ore 12,30 proteine e verdure, ore 16,30 yogurt magro o frutta. Ore 20.30 -21.00 quando non sono in palestra e c'è mio marito avviene la disfatta perché appunto io preparo il mio bel piatto unico anche abbastanza equilibrato, può essere proteine ( carne o pesce o uova o formaggio o legumi) la solita verdura del pane..... Ma come sopra una volta finito dovrei FUGGIRE....siccome sono l'ultima a sedersi non faccio in tempo a scappare prima che arrivi in tavola l'infinito!!!
> mentre quando vado a ginnastica torno troppo tardi per cenare e di solito mi faccio un yogurt greco al naturale con della frutta fresca e una tisana senza zucchero..
> il giovedì pizza, ma io cerco di evitare. Il sabato a pranzo carboidrati. Il sabato sera e la domenica varie ed eventuali ma senza eccessi.
> Quindi come dicevo. Non dico che non mangio, però nemmeno mi strafogo. Sicuramente a cena vengo tentata un pochino troppo ed è chiaro che questo non aiuta. Ammiro profondamente chi ha la volontà di ferro e non cede. Io non dovrei cedere mai.


Semplicemente dovresti muoverti molto di più e stare seduta al pc molto di meno.
Buongiorno a te e FILA a camminare velocemente per i tuoi sette chilometri.
[emoji3]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Semplicemente dovresti muoverti molto di più e stare seduta al pc molto di meno.
> Buongiorno a te e FILA a camminare velocemente per i tuoi sette chilometri.
> [emoji3]


:rotfl:Chiara cominci a spaventarmi !!!! 
Mi sembri il soldato jane !


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2016)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Semplicemente dovresti muoverti molto di più e stare seduta al pc molto di meno.
> Buongiorno a te e FILA a camminare velocemente per i tuoi sette chilometri.
> [emoji3]


lunedì vado ad iscrivermi in un altra palestra 
Così oltre allo step lunedì e mercoledì riprendo come due anni fa a fare tutti i giorni...così non vedo a cena quegli ingrati dei miei famigliari che mi tentano senza apprezzare i miei sforzi (specialmente mio marito)...mi viene un dubbio però ...forse non vuole che io dimagrisca così gli altri uomini non mi guardano??? Un tempo gli piaceva "mettermi in vetrina" e vedere che effetto facevo, per poi arrivare al momento giusto e dire "è mia!"....
Mi sta sorgendo questo dubbio...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comunque nonostante i farinacei di questi giorni ho perso un kg


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Semplicemente dovresti muoverti molto di più* e stare seduta al pc molto di meno.
> Buongiorno a te e FILA *a camminare velocemente per i tuoi sette chilometri.*
> [emoji3]


:up:
se poi si riesce anche a corricchiarli, ancora meglio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Gennaio 2016)

Scusate se non ho partecipato attivamente al 3d in questi ultimi giorni ma ero impegnata nelle ultime strafogate di stagione  Torno ora a casa e da domani torno alla vita "normale": non vedo l'ora di uccidermi in palestra.




> se poi si riesce anche a corricchiarli, ancora meglio.


Non sono d'accordo. Meglio una bella camminata a passo sostenuto come cristo comanda che quel corricchiare che si vede in giro di gente che si trascina sbagliando totalmente gli appoggi e ansimando oltremisura. Se non si sa correre correttamente meglio lasciar perdere, che si causano solo guai alle articolazioni (e non solo). Secondo me, eh.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Gennaio 2016)

Esser grassi o magri non dipende dal cibo che introduciamo ma dallo stile di vita. É errato pensare di mettersi a dieta, ma invece necessario cambiare abitudini quotidiane. Evitare ascensori, camminare il più possibile, andare in bici, correre in un prato, portare il cane al parco, sono solo alcune buone abitudini, alle quali possiamo aggiungerne altre. 

Inoltre é importante far pesi, perchè avere una buona muscolatura aiuta ad esser in forma. 

Condivido per l'acqua tiepida e limone la mattina. Altra accortezza è mangiare un alimento ricco di potassio mezz'ora prima di pranzo o cena, io solitamente mangio una banana, in modo da evitare sempre le abbuffate. 

Ormai ho fatto pace con il cibo...ed ho imparato ad ascoltarmi per capire ció che mi va. 

La cosa importante è evitare di mangiare per noia, stress o altre emozioni! Ma solo quando si ha davvero fame.

Ah dimenticavo, MAI e dico MAI saltare i pasti, creerete danni al vostro organismo! 
E per evitare il gonfiore addominale non fare troppi mix nello stesso pasto, come ad esempio carboidrati e proteine insieme... inoltre la frutta non andrebbe mangiata dopo il pranzo o dopo cena, ma appunto come spezzafame, o merenda o colazione. Bere in abbondanza. 

Se si esagera per le feste è consigliabile un giorno di disintossicazione totale, ad esempio un giorno (solo uno eh) di sole proteine. Ma non disperate, anche le abbuffate fanno bene, perchè danno un'accelerata al metabolismo!!


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

L'unica cosa sulla quale sono d'accordo e che chi ingrassa lo fa perchè mangia troppo o male. ma non è detto che una persona sia sedentaria. Io non sto mai ferma. E quando posso, compatibilmente con gli impegni familiari, vado a fare sport...


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Da oggi inizio un'alimentazione senza nichel (o quasi)....probabilmente ho questa intolleranza. Prima di fare le prove con l'immunopatologo la nutrizione mi fa disintossicare...
Non si sa quante verdure non posso mangiare....praticamente mi nutrirò di pollo pesce finocchi e zucchine... :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Da oggi inizio un'alimentazione senza nichel (o quasi)....probabilmente ho questa intolleranza. Prima di fare le prove con l'immunopatologo la nutrizione mi fa disintossicare...
> Non si sa quante verdure non posso mangiare....praticamente mi nutrirò di pollo pesce finocchi e zucchine... :rotfl:


Mi spiace..
L'intolleranza al nichel è una palla incredibile


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi spiace..
> L'intolleranza al nichel è una palla incredibile


per ora è presunta... speriamo, nel caso, sia leggera  

comunque devo disintossicarmi per forza ora.. sigh.


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per ora è presunta... speriamo, nel caso, sia leggera
> 
> comunque devo disintossicarmi per forza ora.. sigh.


Io dovrei bere di più e provare a perdere un po' di culo..
Non ho problemi di intolleranze per fortuna.

Sentii.. ricordo che voi a Roma facevate una cosa buonissima con le puntine di non so che verdura (cicoria?) e le acciughine... giusto? Cosa ci devo mettere dentro di preciso?


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io dovrei bere di più e provare a perdere un po' di culo..
> Non ho problemi di intolleranze per fortuna.
> 
> Sentii.. ricordo che voi a Roma facevate una cosa buonissima con le puntine di non so che verdura (cicoria?) e le acciughine... giusto? Cosa ci devo mettere dentro di preciso?


puntarelle  sono di cicoria catalogna...

buonissime! si condiscono con un battuto di aglio, olio, aceto e acciughe...! io lo emulsiono in modo da far sciogliere un po' le acciughe e così viene una cremina...


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> puntarelle  sono di cicoria catalogna...
> 
> buonissime! si condiscono con un battuto di aglio, olio, aceto e acciughe...! io lo emulsiono in modo da far sciogliere un po' le acciughe e così viene una cremina...


Grazie!
Le adoro, devo solo vedere se riesco a trovare qui la materia prima...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Allora: Dopo cotechini tortellini e chi più ne ha... Siamo a carciofi arrosto, peperoni cotti al forno poi spellati e conditi con olio e origano, radicchi trevigiani sempre al forno nature e conditi dopo con sale pepe e olio, cavolo riccio passato in padella con aglio e cannellini, risotti vari. Anche spezzatino con patate però. Uhm e ieri gnocchi al pomodoro. Uff... Sabato tortellini perché poi é ancora stagione. Ma stasera pesce: Pennette con le canocchie e rombo al forno. Con un bel contorno di radicchio di campo. Chi ha detto che una dieta equilibrata non possa essere anche gustosa?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

*punto primo FATTO*

Allora premesso che la prima parte del mio esame è andata bene mi sono fatta un regalo 

Un *ANNO INTERO DI PALESTRA , *devo solo decidere se prendere i corsi o il programma personalizzato con misurazioni, ecco è la parola "misurazioni" che mi sta un po' indigesta...
Ma credo sceglierò quell'opzione....
:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: Dopo cotechini tortellini e chi più ne ha... Siamo a carciofi arrosto, peperoni cotti al forno poi spellati e conditi con olio e origano, radicchi trevigiani sempre al forno nature e conditi dopo con sale pepe e olio, cavolo riccio passato in padella con aglio e cannellini, risotti vari. Anche spezzatino con patate però. Uhm e ieri gnocchi al pomodoro. Uff... Sabato tortellini perché poi é ancora stagione. Ma stasera pesce: Pennette con le canocchie e rombo al forno. Con un bel contorno di radicchio di campo. Chi ha detto che una dieta equilibrata non possa essere anche gustosa?



Quanta pasta mangi?

E il pane?


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Allora premesso che la prima parte del mio esame è andata bene mi sono fatta un regalo
> 
> Un *ANNO INTERO DI PALESTRA , *devo solo decidere se prendere i corsi o il programma personalizzato con misurazioni, ecco è la parola "misurazioni" che mi sta un po' indigesta...
> Ma credo sceglierò quell'opzione....
> :festa::festa::festa:


scusa oro... ma vivi in assenza di gravità o non vuoi girare la foto?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa oro... ma vivi in assenza di gravità o non vuoi girare la foto?


:rotfl:Ma non lo sai !? In realtà è Samantha


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma non lo sai !? In realtà è Samantha


ma chi è samantha?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi è samantha?


Min , mannaggia a te , assenza di gravità = cristoforetti  ( bentornata )


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Min , mannaggia a te , assenza di gravità = *cristoforetti*  ( bentornata )


ah, me l'ero già dimenticata, fazio non ne parla più


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, me l'ero già dimenticata, fazio non ne parla più


 te possino!!!! ieri c'era Tornatore  da Fazio !


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

raddrizzata


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanta pasta mangi?
> 
> E il pane?


Non tantissima pasta ma sono rari i giorni in cui non la mangio.
Se è una pasta che mi piace (tipo le tagliatelle al prosciutto che sono in programma questa settimana) faccio anche il bis. Poi magari non mangio il secondo, non serve. 
Pane ne mangio.
Ho anche la brutta abitudine di non lasciare mai cibo nel piatto.
Comunque alcuni chili li ho presi durante le feste e si vede.
Eh oh, butteremo giù.


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non tantissima pasta ma sono rari i giorni in cui non la mangio.
> Se è una pasta che mi piace (tipo le tagliatelle al prosciutto che sono in programma questa settimana) faccio anche il bis. Poi magari non mangio il secondo, non serve.
> Pane ne mangio.
> Ho anche la brutta abitudine di non lasciare mai cibo nel piatto.
> ...



Farei la firma per un paio, non mi pesero' fino ad aprile. Al mare da sola mangio meno.

Mio marito  contribuisce a farmi ingrassare,  assaggia assaggia assaggia.

Questa sra doveva fare solo il secondo invece e' alle prese con il primo e secondo contorno. Aboliti i dolci se non altro. 

Butteremo giu' ahahahah i muri di  casa io!


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa oro... ma vivi in assenza di gravità o non vuoi girare la foto?


stavo gambe all'aria :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Farei la firma per un paio, non mi pesero' fino ad aprile. Al mare da sola mangio meno.
> 
> Mio marito  contribuisce a farmi ingrassare,  assaggia assaggia assaggia.
> 
> ...


come il miooooo.....


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> come il miooooo.....



Si, hanno due  cose in comune, tradire e farci ingrassare :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, hanno due  cose in comune, tradire e farci ingrassare :rotfl:


eh ma contraccambiate. Cioè... ehm... ogni tanto cucinate pure voi. Tra l'altro è un ottimo esercizio fisico, si brucia un sacco


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, hanno due  cose in comune, tradire e farci ingrassare :rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma contraccambiate. Cioè... ehm... ogni tanto cucinate pure voi. Tra l'altro è un ottimo esercizio fisico, si brucia un sacco


Non ti preoccupare mi sto organizzando


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma contraccambiate. Cioè... ehm... ogni tanto cucinate pure voi. Tra l'altro è un ottimo esercizio fisico, si brucia un sacco



Preferisco contraccambiare solo le corna, lui cucina benissimo,  ed a mezzogiorno solo per me e se c'e' una figlia.

Sarebbe magrissimo se cucinare bruciasse  calorie. 

E con Nelsen piatti li vuol lavare lui :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

*prima lezione*

Buonasera

questa sera prima entrata nella nuova palestra...
Ho deciso per il programma con peso e misure invece che i corsi...

Quindi "Pesata e misurata" .
Naturalmente siccome son un po' sfigatella risulta che la mia "massa magra" sia già pari a quasi il 50% del mio peso attuale il restante massa grassa e acqua... L'istruttore ha detto quindi che non c'è molto spazio per sostituire la massa grassa con quella magra ma solo diminuire quella grassa e che così è più complicato....Te pareva...
Per oggi e giovedì solo cardio e un po' di addominali, poi venerdì comincia a farmi la scheda di allenamento....  
...In questa palestra però la fauna è più variegata rispetto a quella dove andavo una volta  
ed anche l'allenatore ha un aspetto decisamente migliore....


----------



## Spot (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Buonasera
> 
> questa sera prima entrata nella nuova palestra...
> Ho deciso per il programma con peso e misure invece che i corsi...
> ...


Daaai!
Poi i trainer carini ti fanno andare in palestra più volentieri.
Io sono innamorata del mio.
Ormai conosco il suo culo a memoria.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Daaai!
> *Poi i trainer carini ti fanno andare in palestra più volentieri.*
> Io sono innamorata del mio.
> Ormai conosco il suo culo a memoria.


e loro lo sanno molto bene...


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

buondì.. terzo giorno di dieta senza nichel.. purtroppo sto bene. Nel senso, sto benissimo di pancia, di fisico e mi sono sgonfiata.

ciò significa che allora sono intollerante  adieu a tante cose!


----------



## Spot (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e loro lo sanno molto bene...


E lo fanno apposta. Facce da schiaffi..


banshee ha detto:


> buondì.. terzo giorno di dieta senza nichel.. purtroppo sto bene. Nel senso, sto benissimo di pancia, di fisico e mi sono sgonfiata.
> 
> ciò significa che allora sono intollerante  adieu a tante cose!


:inlove:
Povera piccola.
Lista dei cibi buonissimi che puoi ancora mangiare? A caccia di cibi nuovi e altrettanto buonissimi?
Inoltre alcune intolleranze col tempo si leniscono.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> buondì.. terzo giorno di dieta senza nichel.. purtroppo sto bene. Nel senso, sto benissimo di pancia, di fisico e mi sono sgonfiata.
> 
> ciò significa che allora sono intollerante  adieu a tante cose!


..non è detto, magari non è il nichel. Mangiando diverso dal solito potresti aver avuto un beneficio a prescindere.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ..non è detto, magari non è il nichel. Mangiando diverso dal solito potresti aver avuto un beneficio a prescindere.


difficile. mi sono usciti sfoghi sulla pelle dopo aver messo anelli e bigiotteria varia e non posso più truccarmi se non con la Bionike, per cui è proprio quello...


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E lo fanno apposta. Facce da schiaffi..
> 
> 
> :inlove:
> ...


infatti è quello che spero... disintossicazione, poi analisi e poi vediamo cosa posso magiare...

poi inizierò a capire quali sono i cibi nuovi e buoni da poter mangiare... per ora soffro sigh sob grazie per il sostegno...

ecco, per dire, le puntarelle colcà. Cicoria, nichel....niente carciofi....


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti è quello che spero... disintossicazione, poi analisi e poi vediamo cosa posso magiare...
> 
> poi inizierò a capire quali sono i cibi nuovi e buoni da poter mangiare... per ora soffro sigh sob grazie per il sostegno...
> 
> ecco, per dire, le puntarelle colcà. Cicoria, nichel....niente carciofi....



:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti è quello che spero... disintossicazione, poi analisi e poi vediamo cosa posso magiare...
> 
> poi inizierò a capire quali sono i cibi nuovi e buoni da poter mangiare... per ora soffro sigh sob grazie per il sostegno...
> 
> *ecco, per dire, le puntarelle colcà. Cicoria, nichel....niente carciofi..*..


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


>


eh marito mio, che tristezza


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

mi spiace 
le intolleranze sono una gran seccatura


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi spiace
> le intolleranze sono una gran seccatura


però c'è una buona notizia.... forse forse l'intolleranza al lattosio non c'è, e latte e derivati mi fanno male perchè ero intossicata dal nichel...

se così fosse offro da bere a tutti!! :rotfl::rotfl: mozzarelle di bufala a meeee


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però c'è una buona notizia.... forse forse l'intolleranza al lattosio non c'è, e latte e derivati mi fanno male perchè ero intossicata dal nichel...
> 
> se così fosse offro da bere a tutti!! :rotfl::rotfl: mozzarelle di bufala a meeee



gorgonzola? Caciocavallo di grotta? :up:


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> gorgonzola? Caciocavallo di grotta? :up:


gorgonzola lo adoro, così come la fontina...ma tutti i formaggi.... io vivrei di formaggi, salumi, fiori di zucca, carciofi e prosecco.

ah e di pasta sfoglia..


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> gorgonzola lo adoro, così come la fontina...ma tutti i formaggi.... io vivrei di formaggi, salumi, fiori di zucca, carciofi e prosecco.
> 
> ah e di pasta sfoglia..


tante cose in comune, ecco perche' eravamo sposati


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> tante cose in comune, ecco perche' eravamo sposati


eh lo so ex marito mio... ma il tuo legame con la mary defilipps come va?


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so ex marito mio... ma il tuo legame con la mary defilipps come va?


che legame? Sono solo soletto, nessuna mi si piglia...


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh marito mio, che tristezza


Immagino my love...


----------



## Spot (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> gorgonzola lo adoro, così come la fontina...ma tutti i formaggi.... io vivrei di formaggi, salumi, fiori di zucca, carciofi e prosecco.
> 
> ah e di pasta sfoglia..


Sei decisamente sangue del mio sangue culinario.
Sull'alcool un po' meno.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sei decisamente sangue del mio sangue culinario.
> Sull'alcool un po' meno.


preciso che bevo tutto.... e che amo anche il Primitivo e il Campari....tu che prediligi bere?


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però c'è una buona notizia.... forse forse l'intolleranza al lattosio non c'è, e latte e derivati mi fanno male perchè ero intossicata dal nichel...
> 
> se così fosse offro da bere a tutti!! :rotfl::rotfl: mozzarelle di bufala a meeee





ivanl ha detto:


> gorgonzola? Caciocavallo di grotta? :up:





banshee ha detto:


> gorgonzola lo adoro, così come la fontina...ma tutti i formaggi.... io vivrei di formaggi, salumi, fiori di zucca, carciofi e prosecco.
> 
> ah e di pasta sfoglia..


ieri gli uomini a torso nudo...oggi i formaggi....e ALLORAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Mi volete proprio male :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Spot (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> preciso che bevo tutto.... e che amo anche il Primitivo e il Campari....tu che prediligi bere?


Boh, io sono una bevitrice ignorantissima 
In genere prediligo un sacco liquori e distillati.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh, io sono una bevitrice ignorantissima
> In genere prediligo un sacco liquori e distillati.


....oggi mi faccio il meglio del meglio, aulin :rotfl: 

sto con il trigemino infiammato, sto vedendo le stelle....


----------



## Spot (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....oggi mi faccio il meglio del meglio, aulin :rotfl:
> 
> sto con il trigemino infiammato, sto vedendo le stelle....


Ho dovuto googlare, sembra una cosa brutta brutta XD


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho dovuto googlare, sembra una cosa brutta brutta XD


a me è stato causato da influenza.... s'è infiammato il nervo.. 

spero :unhappy: ho guglato pure io stamattina e me ho letto tumore, ischemia, etc ho chiuso.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me è stato causato da influenza.... s'è infiammato il nervo..
> 
> spero :unhappy: ho guglato pure io stamattina e me ho letto tumore, ischemia, etc ho chiuso.


:rotfl:stessa cosa quando cerco qualcosa io... escono le peggio cose e chiudo subito


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho dovuto googlare, sembra una cosa brutta brutta XD





banshee ha detto:


> a me è stato causato da influenza.... s'è infiammato il nervo..
> 
> spero :unhappy: ho guglato pure io stamattina e me ho letto tumore, ischemia, etc ho chiuso.





Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:stessa cosa quando cerco qualcosa io... escono le peggio cose e chiudo subito


ho perso il conto delle persone che si sono autodiagnosticate le peggio cose, frugando su internet.

state tranquilli. nell 99% dei casi i malanni che sentite o sono di stagione o sono dati dai troppi inverni sul vostro viso.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho perso il conto delle persone che si sono autodiagnosticate le peggio cose, frugando su internet.
> 
> state tranquilli. nell 99% dei casi i malanni che sentite o sono di stagione o sono dati dai troppi inverni sul vostro viso.


La diagnosi l'ha fatta il medico stamattina, sono andata su gugle perché ignoravo persino l'esistenza del trigemino. Ho chiuso proprio per quello che dice Nob infatti


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....oggi mi faccio il meglio del meglio, aulin :rotfl:
> 
> sto con il trigemino infiammato, sto vedendo le stelle....



Dolorosissimo, ti auguro sia un caso!


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Gruppo di sostegno disintossicazione post festività natalose*



disincantata ha detto:


> Dolorosissimo, ti auguro sia un caso!


Si..veramente doloroso...paragonabile al dolore al viso post operatorio dopo l incidente!
Il dottore ipotizza si sia infiammato per un colpo di freddo, comunque sono influenzata da una settimana...ho avuto tosse con afonia e raffreddore forte...


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Si..veramente doloroso...paragonabile al dolore al viso post operatorio dopo l incidente!
> Il dottore ipotizza si sia infiammato per un colpo di freddo, comunque sono influenzata da una settimana...ho avuto tosse con afonia e raffreddore forte...



Mia suocera ne soffre da decenni, girato mille specialisti, lastre. Ecografie. Deve conviverci e quando arriva il dolore sono tragedie. 

In questo periodo sta male.  Non riesce neppure a parlare. 

Nel tuo caso spero e ti auguro sia solo momentaneo.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mia suocera ne soffre da decenni, girato mille specialisti, lastre. Ecografie. Deve conviverci e quando arriva il dolore sono tragedie.
> 
> In questo periodo sta male.  Non riesce neppure a parlare.
> 
> Nel tuo caso spero e ti auguro sia solo momentaneo.


Povera  il dolore è talmente acuto che quasi impedisce di parlare, faccio fatica anche io...
Spero anche io, è la prima volta che mi capita e spero vivamente anche l'ultima....


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Povera  il dolore è talmente acuto che quasi impedisce di parlare, faccio fatica anche io...
> Spero anche io, è la prima volta che mi capita e spero vivamente anche l'ultima....



:up::up::up:

Dovesse servirti posso chiederle che medicinali prende.  So che deve stare al caldo, a casa sua 28● a Natale, noi in canottiera.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Dovesse servirti posso chiederle che medicinali prende.  So che deve stare al caldo, a casa sua 28● a Natale, noi in canottiera.


Grazie mille!  Nel caso ti scrivo....
Eh infatti il problema è il freddo e le folate....il nemico num 1...


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Grazie mille!  Nel caso ti scrivo....
> Eh infatti il problema è il freddo e le folate....il nemico num 1...



Oggi al nord giornata limpida ma vento freddo. Veleno. Per fortuna ma  purtroppo mia suocera  esce solo per visite mediche.

Forza, cura l'influenza.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oggi al nord giornata limpida ma vento freddo. Veleno. Per fortuna ma  purtroppo mia suocera  esce solo per visite mediche.
> 
> Forza, cura l'influenza.


:kiss: :up: grazie Disi!


----------



## Spot (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> La diagnosi l'ha fatta il medico stamattina, sono andata su gugle perché ignoravo persino l'esistenza del trigemino. Ho chiuso proprio per quello che dice Nob infatti


Io mi sono fermata alla definizione di wikipedia, la parte allarmista non l'avevo nemmeno notata.
Ti faccio compagnia con la mia sinusite, anche se non è altrettanto fastidiosa.
Però mi fa una voce da trans che è una delizia.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io mi sono fermata alla definizione di wikipedia, la parte allarmista non l'avevo nemmeno notata.
> Ti faccio compagnia con la mia sinusite, anche se non è altrettanto fastidiosa.
> Però mi fa una voce da trans che è una delizia.


immagino.. io ero completamente afona gli scorsi giorni.. il mio lui ne è stato deliziato :blank:

oggi sto meglio, sto sotto bombe a mano (tachipirina 1000 e aulin) e non sento dolore... l'infiammazione è stata conseguenza della bronchite..ergo speriamo mai più.


----------



## Spot (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> immagino.. io ero completamente afona gli scorsi giorni.. il mio lui ne è stato deliziato :blank:
> 
> oggi sto meglio, sto sotto bombe a mano (tachipirina 1000 e aulin) e non sento dolore... l'infiammazione è stata conseguenza della bronchite..ergo speriamo mai più.


La prossima volta corri dal medico al primo colpo di tosse


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La prossima volta corri dal medico al primo colpo di tosse


eh, mi sa. io faccio la splendida "sì vabbè un po' di tosse e raffreddore, che vuoi che sia" e non cambio di una virgola, vado a lavoro, esco etc.

ecco qua. :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh, mi sa. io faccio la splendida "sì vabbè un po' di tosse e raffreddore, che vuoi che sia" e non cambio di una virgola, vado a lavoro, esco etc.
> 
> ecco qua. :carneval:


male; io, al contrario, prendo qualsiasi cosa ai primi sintomi; tanto che capita spesso che ci vado che ormai sono  quasi guarito e lui mi prescrive medicine che ho gia' preso in autonomia


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

per restare IT: crema di piselli, fettina ai ferri, ciotolina di farro con verdure


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> male; io, al contrario, prendo qualsiasi cosa ai primi sintomi; tanto che capita spesso che ci vado che ormai sono  quasi guarito e lui mi prescrive medicine che ho gia' preso in autonomia


io pure mi curo. ma non posso rimanere a casa da lavoro per una tosse o raffreddore... mi assento solo se sto pe morì veramente :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

il mio regno per una bufala.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio regno per una bufala.


sono atterrati gli alieni e Salvini li vuole rimandare indietro :singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono atterrati gli alieni e Salvini li vuole rimandare indietro :singleeye:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Nob, oggi ne stai inanellando una meglio dell'altra [emoji481]


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono atterrati gli alieni e Salvini li vuole rimandare indietro :singleeye:


manco l'ho capita a prima lettura, sto proprio sotto droga


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> manco l'ho capita a prima lettura, sto proprio sotto droga


Mi dispiace che non stai bene, rimettiti presto [emoji8]


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che non stai bene, rimettiti presto [emoji8]


gracias   sto meglio ma parecchio rintronata


----------



## Alessandra (14 Gennaio 2016)

Tosse e raffreddore? 
Hai provato a farti il te allo zenzero (la radice fresca, intendo), limone e miele?  Un po' aiuta...


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Tosse e raffreddore?
> Hai provato a farti il te allo zenzero (la radice fresca, intendo), limone e miele?  Un po' aiuta...


ciao cugi... nu, passata a bronchite e infiammazione del trigemino   

sto sotto bombe a mano


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

Per la brochite serve antibiotico, altro che tachipirina...


----------



## Alessandra (14 Gennaio 2016)

Mannaggia, cugina 
Antibiotico...


----------



## Alessandra (14 Gennaio 2016)

Pero' è meglio che stai a casa....che anche se a te potrebbe non sembrare,  sei debole e rischi ricadute o lentissima guarigione. ...
A me la bronchite viene quasi ogni anno...stai a casa qualche giorno...Altrimenti te la trascini. ...dammi retta


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Nob, oggi ne stai inanellando una meglio dell'altra [emoji481]


Grazie Ryoga, mi sfogo così :up:


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono atterrati gli alieni e Salvini li vuole rimandare indietro :singleeye:



..............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.................


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Pero' è meglio che stai a casa....che anche se a te potrebbe non sembrare,  sei debole e rischi ricadute o lentissima guarigione. ...
> A me la bronchite viene quasi ogni anno...stai a casa qualche giorno...Altrimenti te la trascini. ...dammi retta


sono in via di guarigione... riposo nel week end, ma a lavoro sono dovuta venire.. 

comunque l'influenza di quest'anno è tosta... tra amici e colleghi sembra un lazzaretto


----------



## Spot (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono in via di guarigione... riposo nel week end, ma a lavoro sono dovuta venire..
> 
> comunque l'influenza di quest'anno è tosta... tra amici e colleghi sembra un lazzaretto


Dai, rimettiti 
PS: bella la firma.


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono in via di guarigione... riposo nel week end, ma a lavoro sono dovuta venire..
> 
> comunque l'influenza di quest'anno è tosta... tra amici e colleghi sembra un lazzaretto


premessa: so la tua situazione, quindi il mio discorso non vale nel tuo caso, ma io le persone che, quando sono malate e potrebbero starsene a casa, vanno lo stesso al lavoro contagiando i colleghi, le brucerei con un lanciafiamme


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> premessa: so la tua situazione, quindi il mio discorso non vale nel tuo caso, ma io le persone che, quando sono malate e potrebbero starsene a casa, vanno lo stesso al lavoro contagiando i colleghi, le brucerei con un lanciafiamme



mi spiace, ma sono stata in ferie fino al 6, dovevo rientrare il 7 e mi sono ammalata il 5. sono precaria, se il 7 dopo le ferie attacco malattia, il prossimo contratto me lo fanno col quasi.

hai ragione, io detesto gli untori, ma in certi casi è gioco forza...


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Dai, rimettiti
> PS: bella la firma.


grazie cara sista 

sì, è bello avere il sostegno degli amici in certi casi :rotfl: naggia a lei


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> premessa: so la tua situazione, quindi il mio discorso non vale nel tuo caso, ma io le persone che, quando sono malate e potrebbero starsene a casa, vanno lo stesso al lavoro contagiando i colleghi, le brucerei con un lanciafiamme



scusami, so che non sei così  però poi la gente si lamenta che chi lavora nel pubblico/parastatale sta a casa per qualsiasi cosa, io vado a lavoro sempre, sto a casa solo se sto con la febbre e veramente ma veramente male e non va bene comunque :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi spiace,* ma sono stata in ferie fino al 6, dovevo rientrare il 7 e mi sono ammalata il 5. sono precaria, se il 7 dopo le ferie attacco malattia, il prossimo contratto me lo fanno col quasi.
> *
> hai ragione, io detesto gli untori, ma in certi casi è gioco forza...


purtroppo è la ricattabilità dei nuovi contratti... ci sono persone che vengono a lavorare in situazioni disastrose


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> purtroppo è la ricattabilità dei nuovi contratti... ci sono persone che vengono a lavorare in situazioni disastrose


il mio odio e' rivolto a chi e' in situazione stabile e potrebbe starsene a casa, ovvio


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> il mio odio e' rivolto a chi e' in situazione stabile e potrebbe starsene a casa, ovvio


il mio è pure per chi se ne approfitta e ci giobba talmente tanto che poi chi sta male veramente deve farsi diecimila problemi per paura.....:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusami, so che non sei così  però poi la gente si lamenta che chi lavora nel pubblico/parastatale sta a casa per qualsiasi cosa, io vado a lavoro sempre, sto a casa solo se sto con la febbre e veramente ma veramente male e non va bene comunque :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si...ma anche te che ti ammali... ma dai .. lo fai apposta! 

Ps-nel pubblico giuro che ho sentito affermazioni del genere :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si...ma anche te che ti ammali... ma dai .. lo fai apposta!
> 
> Ps-nel pubblico giuro che ho sentito affermazioni del genere :rotfl:


sì.. confesso. l'ho fatto apposta... mi diverto una ciaifra tra afonia e trigemino infiammato 

lo so.. il problema è che c'è stato un abuso e ora nessuno si fida più...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> il mio odio e' rivolto a chi e' in situazione stabile e potrebbe starsene a casa, ovvio


il mio è anche verso chi è in situazione stabile e privilegiata, e si accanisce a promulgare leggi che ricattano i nuovi assunti.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> il mio è anche verso chi è in situazione stabile e privilegiata, e si accanisce a promulgare leggi che ricattano i nuovi assunti.



:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso:


moglie mia, certe cose mi fanno imbestialire... che un neo assunto abbia paura di andarsene in malattia è una cosa indegna.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> moglie mia, certe cose mi fanno imbestialire... che un neo assunto abbia paura di andarsene in malattia è una cosa indegna.


je suis precaria ancora  peggio pure....


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> je suis precaria ancora  peggio pure....


togliere la dignità al lavoro, rendendo le persone ricattabili, è molto grave. Purtroppo da tanti questo non viene percepito. Una cosa è intervenire severamente verso chi commette illeciti o chi non svolge in maniera corretta le proprie mansioni, un'altra privare un cittadino dei diritti più elementari. Che sulla carta sono beffardamente sempre riconosciuti, ma che nel mondo reale poi vengono disattesi.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> togliere la dignità al lavoro, rendendo le persone ricattabili, è molto grave. Purtroppo da tanti questo non viene percepito. Una cosa è intervenire severamente verso chi commette illeciti o chi non svolge in maniera corretta le proprie mansioni, un'altra privare un cittadino dei diritti più elementari. Che sulla carta sono beffardamente sempre riconosciuti, ma che nel mondo reale poi vengono disattesi.



sai poi dipende dalle persone...io quando lavoravo sotto padrone per farmi stare a casa dovevano cacciarmi a casa...sempre stata così, anche a scuola....
Per me un impegno è sacrosanto. devo avere perlomeno 37.5 di febbre per pensare che forse è meglio stare a casa... e anche lì mi faccio venire qualche dubbio se il lavoro che sto facendo è o non è urgente...


----------



## Alessandra (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma sono stata in ferie fino al 6, dovevo rientrare il 7 e mi sono ammalata il 5. sono precaria, se il 7 dopo le ferie attacco malattia, il prossimo contratto me lo fanno col quasi.
> 
> hai ragione, io detesto gli untori, ma in certi casi è gioco forza...


Mi dispiace 
Peró hanno visto che sei messa male. ...quindi se ti senti di stare a casa, stacci. 
Capisco la tua paura per il contratto. Mi spiace. 
Rimettiti presto!
Kiss


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi dispiace
> Peró hanno visto che sei messa male. ...quindi se ti senti di stare a casa, stacci.
> Capisco la tua paura per il contratto. Mi spiace.
> Rimettiti presto!
> Kiss


grazie bellezza :inlove:  
il problema è stato il 7 e l'8... poi comunque l'influenza forte è passata e mi ha lasciato l'infiammazione, che mi procura dolore.... anche se non sto male ora, sono sotto antidolorifici ... poi è venerdì e sto andando a casa !

un bacissimo

ps fa freddo lì?


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sai poi dipende dalle persone...io quando lavoravo sotto padrone per farmi stare a casa dovevano cacciarmi a casa...sempre stata così, anche a scuola....
> Per me un impegno è sacrosanto. devo avere perlomeno 37.5 di febbre per pensare che forse è meglio stare a casa... e anche lì mi faccio venire qualche dubbio se il lavoro che sto facendo è o non è urgente...


Ok, scelta tua sacrosanta. Ma prescindendo da ciò, devi essere libera se stai male, di stare a casa senza ricatti o pericoli di sorta. Cosa che in tante realtà, per i neoassunti, oggi non avviene.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, scelta tua sacrosanta. Ma prescindendo da ciò, devi essere libera se stai male, di stare a casa senza ricatti o pericoli di sorta. Cosa che in tante realtà, per i neoassunti, oggi non avviene.


anche qui dipende sempre dal contesto, da come ti sei sempre comportato, dall'impegno che ci metti nel lavoro che svolgi, dalla ditta dove ti trovi.
Io prima di lavorare per mio marito ho lavorato in diverse tipologie di ambienti. In ogni posto con contratto a termine e sempre mi è stato offerto il lavoro fisso, sono sempre stata benvoluta e non ho mai avuto difficoltà nemmeno ad avere le ferie quando le volevo. Perché sono sempre stata una gran lavoratrice, precisa e puntuale, queste cose ai dirigenti e ai titolari fanno piacere e non ti "impongono" il loro volere...spesso nelle stesse ditte ho visto ragazzi della mia età essere trattati a pesci in faccia...Magari se lo meritavano. Non so non voglio generalizzare. Forse semplicemente sono stata fortunata io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, scelta tua sacrosanta. Ma prescindendo da ciò, devi essere libera se stai male, di stare a casa senza ricatti o pericoli di sorta. Cosa che in tante realtà, per i neoassunti, oggi non avviene.


io ho l'influenza da due giorni, sono al lavoro e salto pure il pranzo, uscita ieri alle 19, l'altro ieri alle 19:30.
Non mi ha ricattato nessuno.
Ma c'era bisogno che stessi sul pezzo. Però adesso vado a casa.
così posso andare a prendere mio figlio, portarlo a fare una terapia, nel frattempo fare la spesa così quando torno a casa ho di che cucinare.
Dicono che alla cacciata dall'eden le punizioni erano per la donna partorire con dolore e per l'uomo lavorare con fatica.
Qualcuno mi spiega perchè io ho fatto bingo?


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho l'influenza da due giorni, sono al lavoro e salto pure il pranzo, uscita ieri alle 19, l'altro ieri alle 19:30.
> Non mi ha ricattato nessuno.
> Ma c'era bisogno che stessi sul pezzo. Però adesso vado a casa.
> così posso andare a prendere mio figlio, portarlo a fare una terapia, nel frattempo fare la spesa così quando torno a casa ho di che cucinare.
> ...



Non ti cruciare, siamo almeno in due ....io a casa faccio anche la manutenzione, che se aspetto mio marito che faccia qualcosa in 20 anni che siamo qui non sarebbero neppure mai state ridipinte le stanze...


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> anche qui dipende sempre dal contesto, da come ti sei sempre comportato, dall'impegno che ci metti nel lavoro che svolgi, dalla ditta dove ti trovi.
> Io prima di lavorare per mio marito ho lavorato in diverse tipologie di ambienti. In ogni posto con contratto a termine e sempre mi è stato offerto il lavoro fisso, sono sempre stata benvoluta e non ho mai avuto difficoltà nemmeno ad avere le ferie quando le volevo. Perché sono sempre stata una gran lavoratrice, precisa e puntuale, queste cose ai dirigenti e ai titolari fanno piacere e non ti "impongono" il loro volere...spesso nelle stesse ditte ho visto ragazzi della mia età essere trattati a pesci in faccia...Magari se lo meritavano. Non so non voglio generalizzare. Forse semplicemente sono stata fortunata io.


Molto. Ma lavoravi in grandi aziende?

Dove lavoro io non si assume più "per bravura" da anni, prima sono obbligatori un tot anni di contratti a TD - per un accordo tra azienda, sindacati e confindustria. 
L'azienda è a piramide gerarchica molto rigida, ferie e permessi vengono accordati ai TD dopo le esigenze dei superiori in grado e dei colleghi fissi.
Io sono brava e capace sul lavoro e questo mi ha portato ad avere mansioni superiori al mio livello, punto. Non esistono aumenti ne' gratifiche.

Ma va bene così, un momento come questo l'importante è lavorare.

E poi va bene! Ovviamente è tutto "semina" per dopo..quando sarò assunta avrò un mio bagaglio di esperienze più grande che mi consentirà di essere più utile possibile, quindi richiesta in vari settori, quindi aumenterò il mio potere contrattuale.
Per il resto quoto marito :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, scelta tua sacrosanta. Ma prescindendo da ciò, devi essere libera se stai male, di stare a casa senza ricatti o pericoli di sorta. Cosa che in tante realtà, per i neoassunti, oggi non avviene.


La tutela della salute è sacrosanta.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tutela della salute è sacrosanta.


Hai ragione..
Io un po' per carattere (non mi fermo mai, sono elettrica e detesto stare a casa malata) un po' perché era il 7 , rientravo dalle ferie e mi sono posta il problema, ho sottovalutato l'influenza..e il fisico m'ha portato il conto


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Hai ragione..
> Io un po' per carattere (non mi fermo mai, sono elettrica e detesto stare a casa malata) un po' perché era il 7 , rientravo dalle ferie e mi sono posta il problema, ho sottovalutato l'influenza..e il fisico m'ha portato il conto


In passato, per aver sottovalutato un'influenza ed esser stata a lavorare mi sono beccata una broncopolmonite asmatica bilaterale ( complicazione dell'influenza) è cosi mi son ciucciata, 3 tipi di antibiotici e siccome dopo 2 mesi non c'era verso di guarire, punture di penicillina. Da allora mi riguardo meglio


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In passato, per aver sottovalutato un'influenza ed esser stata a lavorare mi sono beccata una broncopolmonite asmatica bilaterale ( complicazione dell'influenza) è cosi mi son ciucciata, 3 tipi di antibiotici e siccome dopo 2 mesi non c'era verso di guarire, punture di penicillina. Da allora mi riguardo meglio


Acci....! 
Io ho avuto tosse e raffreddore, un po' forti ma non ho dato peso...sono andata a lavoro etc, venerdì ero completamente afona e tosse da bronchite.
Mi riposo sabato e domenica, mi curo, tosse diminuisce, torna un po' la voce...mi sento meglio, lunedì ari vado a lavorare e mi inizia un dolore sul viso...martedì diventa lancinante e non ci dormo, infiammato il trigemino (botta di freddo)..
Non sottovaluterò più una brutta tosse


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *io ho l'influenza da due giorni, sono al lavoro e salto pure il pranzo, uscita ieri alle 19, l'altro ieri alle 19:30.
> Non mi ha ricattato nessuno.*
> Ma c'era bisogno che stessi sul pezzo. Però adesso vado a casa.
> così posso andare a prendere mio figlio, portarlo a fare una terapia, nel frattempo fare la spesa così quando torno a casa ho di che cucinare.
> ...


Quindi? Mica ho scritto che sbriciolata è ricattata e non può permettersi di andare in malattia. Ma magari, se eri neoassunta con contratto da rinnovare, chissà...
Oppure sono solo leggende metropolitane, sporca propaganda gufesca e bufale inventate. Può darsi.


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi? Mica ho scritto che sbriciolata è ricattata e non può permettersi di andare in malattia. Ma magari, se eri neoassunta con contratto da rinnovare, chissà...
> Oppure sono solo leggende metropolitane, sporca propaganda gufesca e bufale inventate. Può darsi.


Aspettate però...io non sono stata "ricattata" o che, libero arbitrio non rimanere a casa...un po' perché se non ho il febbrone che mi blocca mi muovo comunque e un po' paranoia comune a tutti i lavoratori precari da me, visto che chi fa le paraculate che a fine ferie si butta malato c è, ma noi non possiamo permetterci girino voci anche se infondate.....


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Aspettate però...io non sono stata "ricattata" o che, libero arbitrio non rimanere a casa...un po' perché se non ho il febbrone che mi blocca mi muovo comunque e un po' paranoia comune a tutti i lavoratori precari da me, visto che chi fa le paraculate che a fine ferie si butta malato c è, ma noi non possiamo permetterci girino voci anche se infondate.....


ban, non ho detto che ti hanno ricattata... prendevo spunto dal tuo caso, che vale per tanti. Ovviamente, nessuno ti ricatterà mai chiaramente. Primo perchè non sono deficienti, secondo perchè non serve... certe cose si fanno capire con altri modi 
E posso dirti che sono modi efficaci, perchè li ho visti funzionare egregiamente coi nuovi.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> togliere la dignità al lavoro, rendendo le persone ricattabili, è molto grave. Purtroppo da tanti questo non viene percepito. Una cosa è intervenire severamente verso chi commette illeciti o chi non svolge in maniera corretta le proprie mansioni, un'altra privare un cittadino dei diritti più elementari. Che sulla carta sono beffardamente sempre riconosciuti, ma che nel mondo reale poi vengono disattesi.


:up::up::up:

A mia figlia hanno rinviato il giorno prima un intervento chirurgico,  lavorava ed era in prova, dopo una settimana licenziata, una settimana dopo intervento.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

Dimenticavo di precisare che al colloquio aveva detto che doveva essere operata, NON era un problema  ahahahahah


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ban, non ho detto che ti hanno ricattata... prendevo spunto dal tuo caso, che vale per tanti. Ovviamente, nessuno ti ricatterà mai chiaramente. Primo perchè non sono deficienti, secondo perchè non serve... certe cose si fanno capire con altri modi
> E posso dirti che sono modi efficaci, perchè li ho visti funzionare egregiamente coi nuovi.


Si infatti con me funziona :rotfl: :rotfl: poi tu sai i particolari, insomma...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *anche qui dipende sempre dal contesto, da come ti sei sempre comportato, dall'impegno che ci metti nel lavoro che svolgi, dalla ditta dove ti trovi.*
> Io prima di lavorare per mio marito ho lavorato in diverse tipologie di ambienti. In ogni posto con contratto a termine e sempre mi è stato offerto il lavoro fisso, sono sempre stata benvoluta e non ho mai avuto difficoltà nemmeno ad avere le ferie quando le volevo. Perché sono sempre stata una gran lavoratrice, precisa e puntuale, queste cose ai dirigenti e ai titolari fanno piacere e non ti "impongono" il loro volere...spesso nelle stesse ditte ho visto ragazzi della mia età essere trattati a pesci in faccia...Magari se lo meritavano. Non so non voglio generalizzare. Forse semplicemente sono stata fortunata io.


Vero, le variabili da considerare sono parecchie. E non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. Ho visto trattare bene persone che non lo meritavano e male ottime persone. E viceversa. Ci sono una miriade di fattori da considerare nel mondo del lavoro. Ed essere efficienti ed efficaci ovviamente fa sempre una bella differenza.
Però un lavoratore onesto, che fa il suo dovere anche senza brillare di luce propria (perchè non tutti hanno certe capacità) deve poter prendersi la malattia quando necessaria, senza nessun timore di perdere il posto o essere comunque malvisto dai datori di lavoro.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Si infatti con me funziona :rotfl: :rotfl: poi tu sai i particolari, insomma...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di precisare che al colloquio aveva detto che doveva essere operata, NON era un problema  ahahahahah


Io lavoravo in un bar... Quando mi hanno diagnosticato ciò per cui mi sono poi operata e che mi ha costretta a letto tre mesi la titolare si è incazzata.
Da allora ha iniziato a comportarsi in modo tale che mi ha portata a licenziarmi. Prima andava tutto bene poi sono diventata uno schifo. Ad un certo punto l'ho dovuta mandare affanculo. 
Ovviamente non ero regolare...
Dopo un mese mi sono operata.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lavoravo in un bar... *Quando mi hanno diagnosticato ciò per cui mi sono poi operata e che mi ha costretta a letto tre mesi la titolare si è incazzata.*
> Da allora ha iniziato a comportarsi in modo tale che mi ha portata a licenziarmi. Prima andava tutto bene poi sono diventata uno schifo. Ad un certo punto l'ho dovuta mandare affanculo.
> *Ovviamente non ero regolare...*
> Dopo un mese mi sono operata.


Classico. Che poi le donne in particolare qualcosa dovrebbero conoscere sulle discriminazioni per motivi di salute... e non solo nelle piccole ditte :unhappy: Diciamo solo che dopo la menopausa vengono viste meglio.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lavoravo in un bar... Quando mi hanno diagnosticato ciò per cui mi sono poi operata e che mi ha costretta a letto tre mesi la titolare si è incazzata.
> Da allora ha iniziato a comportarsi in modo tale che mi ha portata a licenziarmi. Prima andava tutto bene poi sono diventata uno schifo. Ad un certo punto l'ho dovuta mandare affanculo.
> Ovviamente non ero regolare...
> Dopo un mese mi sono operata.



Ti credo.
Ma mia figlia aveva un lavoro, testona non mi ha ascoltata ed ha voluto cambiare,  e' vero che il primo lavoro sarebbe scaduto dopo 4 mesi, perop potevano pure prorogarlo di 12, come gia' fattpo prima, ma dal momento che doveva essere chiamata per intervento  io non volevo cambiasse, allora lei ha pensato bene di avvertire subito, le hanno fatto anche fretta per iniziare, una multinazionale,  quindi diverso l'ambiente, quando doveva entrare in ospedale avendo informato tutto bene, poi si erano dimenticati di avvertire un primario e rinviato di 20 giorni il tutto, dopo 8 giorni la licenzI?????

Augurare  del male e' poco a certa gente.


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho l'influenza da due giorni, sono al lavoro e salto pure il pranzo, uscita ieri alle 19, l'altro ieri alle 19:30.
> Non mi ha ricattato nessuno.
> Ma c'era bisogno che stessi sul pezzo. Però adesso vado a casa.
> così posso andare a prendere mio figlio, portarlo a fare una terapia, nel frattempo fare la spesa così quando torno a casa ho di che cucinare.
> ...


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Molto. Ma lavoravi in grandi aziende?
> 
> Dove lavoro io non si assume più "per bravura" da anni, prima sono obbligatori un tot anni di contratti a TD - per un accordo tra azienda, sindacati e confindustria.
> L'azienda è a piramide gerarchica molto rigida, ferie e permessi vengono accordati ai TD dopo le esigenze dei superiori in grado e dei colleghi fissi.
> ...


Multinazionali no. Con più sedi a livello nazionale e con 2/300 addetti dove lavoravo io, si. Certo si parla di anni fa. Però anche da noi, se uno vale lo tieni e sei abbastanza "elastico" se uno è un fannullone lo stress finche se ne va...
Comunque non ho parlato di aumenti o gratifiche, ma del semplice riconoscimento, e del non usare violenza morale nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Multinazionali no. Con più sedi a livello nazionale e con 2/300 addetti dove lavoravo io, si. Certo si parla di anni fa. Però anche da noi, se uno vale lo tieni e sei abbastanza "elastico" se uno è un fannullone lo stress finche se ne va...
> Comunque non ho parlato di aumenti o gratifiche, ma del semplice riconoscimento, e del non usare violenza morale nei tuoi confronti.


Io tua medesima esperienza, e non si parla di anni fa


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

*-2*

....sono proprio brava


----------



## banshee (16 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Multinazionali no. Con più sedi a livello nazionale e con 2/300 addetti dove lavoravo io, si. Certo si parla di anni fa. Però anche da noi, se uno vale lo tieni e sei abbastanza "elastico" se uno è un fannullone lo stress finche se ne va...
> Comunque non ho parlato di aumenti o gratifiche, ma del semplice riconoscimento, e del non usare violenza morale nei tuoi confronti.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io tua medesima esperienza, e non si parla di anni fa


Capito  io esperienza totalmente diversa ma noi siamo 400 soltanto nel mio palazzo :rotfl: in tutto 20.000 solo in Italia...il mio Direttore non sa nemmeno che esisto :rotfl: sicuramente le realtà più piccine sono diverse :up:


----------

